# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April



## ADDI 69

Na denn Jungs ,die Saison is in vollem Gange ich wünsch allen dicke Fänge und schöne Stunden am Wasser ....haut was raus#6
Samstag bin ich dann auch endlich wieder on Tour,werde berichten|wavey:


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Na ADDI hast es endlich geschaft #6lg andre


----------



## kaizr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Morgen wird einiges gehen. Ich werde auch berichten. Wir werden aber in Dänemark unterwegs sein.

MFG und TIGHT LINES :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Dr. Komix

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Glückwunsch Addi und dann noch den April!


----------



## venni-kisdorf

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

so wochenende fängt an, morgen wird zu hause noch etwas getan die übliche hausarbeit und sonntag gehts wieder an die küste:vik::vik::vik::vik:

werde berichten #6:m

Allen anderen fiel erfolg und stramme leinen |wavey:

Gruß
stephan


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

+++kein Aprilscherz+++

zu zweit heute von 09.00h bis 13.00h

9x Silber... davon 2x 55cm der Rest Lüdde die wieder schwimmen :m
6 Aussteiger und etliche Nachläufer.... Das war so ein genialer morgen :vik:


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Jop !
konnte zwar nicht ganz so viele anlanden, war aber trotzdem ein top Anglemorgen der mit 'ner "Fastsechziger" belohnt wurde. Kurz und kanpp:

Wann: heute von 06:00 bis 10:30
Wo: Lübecker Bucht
Wetter: sonnig, wind aus SW
Wasser: glasklar 
Was: 1x 58 'er Mefo 2x 45 'er die wieder schwimmen
Warum: weil ich neben kleineren auch einen fetten Aussteiger hatte|gr:, zusätzlich einen richtig fetten Nachläufer hatte sollte ich wohl doch ein wenig belohnt werden :q.

Denen die am Wochenende noch ans Wasser kommen - dicke Fische #6.


----------



## Bademeister001

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Petri allen Fängern.

Bei mir sah es heute bescheidener aus...

Wann: Sa 02.04.2011 von 09:30 bis 12:00 Uhr
Wo: westlich von HRO
Wetter: leicht bewölkt bis sonnig , 18 °C, Wind 2Bft aus Süd
Wasser: trüb vom aufgewühltem Sand/Lehm mit ca. 4°C Sichtigkeit vielleicht 30cm

Fänge: keine
Womit: Snaps 25g in Kupfer, rot-schwarz & grün-gelb

Sonstiges: war nicht so der burner heute


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Wann: Heute 
Wo: Ostsee MV
Wer: Ossi + Kumpel
Womit: Blech
Wasser: Glasklar
Was: 1 x 68 cm , 1 x 63 cm , 1 x 47 cm , 1 x 46 cm


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

@OssiHWI + Rhöde:
Dickes Petri Heil zu euren Fischen!!!#6

Jetzt scheint es überall an der Küste richtig gut zu laufen!

Ich kann leider erst ab Dienstag wieder ans Wasser.:c

Ich wünsche allen die jetzt am Wochende noch los sind viel Petri Heil und dicke Fische!#:

 |laola:

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Brikz83

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Wer : ich
wann: 02.04.11
warum : schönes Wetter, warmes Wasser
wo: westlich von Rostock
was : ein Aussteiger und eine 50iger kurz vorm gehen

da keine Kamera dabei war, nur ein Küchenfoto


----------



## Ostseestipper

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Möönsch Ossi, ... da hasse aba zujeschlagn. #6
Dickes Petri!!!
Ich hab heute wieder nur das schöne Wetter genossen. |uhoh:
Drück mir mal die Daumen das es bei mir auch bald wieder klappt. Meine Frau glaubt bald nicht mehr, das ich wirklich angeln gehe. #d

Beste Grüße
Mark


----------



## OssiEde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

@OssiHWI

Petri zu deinen Fischen. Aber das Wetter war ja auch traumhaft.
Nun, jetzt fehlen noch die Fangmeldungen von der Insel Rügen. Werde mich morgen mal in die Fluten stürzen. Und schauen was auf der Insel so abgeht. Ich hoffe ich kann auch Silbern und wenigstens einen Baren entführen.#:


----------



## Tewi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

@OssiHWI alter Gauner......

Dickes Petri aus NRW, bin am 01.06. auch wieder an der Ostsee für ein paar Tage!!! Früher geht leider nicht!!!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



Dr. Komix schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Addi und dann noch den April!


 

 |uhoh: Jetzt wird schon Gratuliert wenn man den neuen Monatströöt eröffnet???|bigeyes #d:c

Nun gut, Glückwunsch an ADDI, und den Fängern ein Petri #6


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Wann:02.04 von 8.30 bis 17.30
Wer: Kumpel aus HRO und ich
Wo: zwischen Rethwisch und Elmenhorst
Wind : laues Lüftchen aus SW
Wasser: eingetrübter Ufersaum,weiter draußen Glasklar(in Wurfweite) 5°C Oberflächentemperatur
Was: ich eine 42er Handgelandet +2 Selbstreleaser und etliche Fehlbisse+eine fette Granate die mir nur ihre Flanke gezeigt hat bevor sie sich verabschiedete
Kumpel zwei mal Kinderkrippe
Womit: Fliegenrute,was sonnst                                                                                   So wieder zurück vom Törn ,Traumhafte Bedingungen heute,laues Lüftchen aus SW ,leichte  Kräuselwelle,10-12mbreiter angetrübter Uferstreifen mit weit ins tiefe  reichenden Trübungsfahnen. War richtig geil heut hab sogar nen Sonnenbrand im Gesicht,haben zwar den ganzen  Tag im Kindergarten gefischt,aber um kurz vor vier kam die Erzieherin  auch noch vorbei,ich hatte sie bei einer Pause am Ufer etliche male buckeln gesehen auf begrenztem Raum von ca 20m.Leider nich bekommen obwohl ich sie 3mal kurz dranne  hatte.  Morgen statte ich der Sau noch mal nen Besuch ab.  Bringer war ne Tobsfliege aus EZ-Body-Toube .
 Wir haben die  Viecher ab Mittags massenhaft rumflitzen sehen .
Petri allen anderen
@ Ossi HWi : duSack sollst die Fusselpeitsche nehmen ,sonst lernst du dat nie,weg mit der Kapitulationsrute:q:q:q Petri Alter hast fein jemacht|wavey:


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

@ Addi

scheiss auf die Fusselrute...der Tag war heute einfach viel zu geil als wenn ich mich über meine Wurfkünste geärgert hätte....


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Petri an die Fänger!

Montag Morgen um 3Uhr gehts für 3 Tage nach Rügen!!!


----------



## volkerm

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Moin,

heute im Fischland zu Null das Blech bewegt.
Petri Ossi, schöne Fische!
Addi- die Fusselei ist schon netter als das Blech- Gebolze.
Nur- was ist effektiver?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Raubfisch Hunter

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



	

		
			
		

		
	
so nun hier mein ergebniss von heute nachmittag! eine schöne 63iger mefo!


----------



## aalpietscher

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Moin männers,

Heute von 7uhr-12,30uhr ostküste Rügen.

NIX aber auch GAR NIX

Konnte auch keine fänge beobachten#d

Ich glaub ich bin zu blöd für diesen fisch|kopfkrat

Gruß...


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

@ alle Fänger

Petri!!!#6

@ Ossi

und du sagst das ich ndir noch paar Fische übrig lassen soll?|kopfkrat Petri!!!

Gruß Belly


----------



## Boddenangler27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Ein dickes Petri den Fängern.
War heute Nachmittag bis in die Dämmerung  auf Rügen unterwegs,kein Biss,kein Nachläufer #q
Hab noch einen Angler getroffen, der eine Ü70 hatte früh morgens, sonst weiter nix.


----------



## Heringskiller89

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Hab da nicht so die ahnung von wo kann ich den auf rügen gut mit dr watthose auf meeerforellle angen?
und wo man auch was fängt

Danke Petrie heil


----------



## Stefan_HL

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Wir waren heute morgen am BU.

Gegen 6 hatte eine MeFo der 60iger oder 70iger Klasse meinen Blinker genommen.
Natürlich hat sich diese kleine Forelle nach kurzer Zeit selbst released :'(

Zum Abschluss gab es noch eine 48er zum Mitnehmen, da Sie leider den Haken sehr tiefsitzen hatte.

Alles in allem gab es viele zaghafte Bisse.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Nachtrag zu gestern:

Wir waren zu viert in der Lübecker Bucht von 06.30h bis 14.00h ...
nichts, nix, nichts biss...

Morgends hat man viel Mefos anner Oberffläche rauben und springen sehen aber sie wollten einfach nicht...
Wir haben diverse Seeringler schwimmen gesehen und ich denke dass die Mefos sich damit den Wamps vollgefressen haben ...

Naja, Montag gehts weiter #6


----------



## krawallo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

:vik:

Wer : ich
wann: 02.04.11
warum : schönes Wetter, wollte endlich meine erste Mefo
wo: Kägsdorf
was : meine 1 gelandet, ein Aussteiger, 3 Anfasser, 1 Nachläufer von ca. 70cm


----------



## Wild Experience

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Wir waren Gestern zu zweit auf Fehmarn / Katharinenhof von 07-12.00h und nix.
Danach Strandhusen  bis 17h, auch nix.

Hab auch Seeringler beobachtet, vll waren die Mefos einfach satt!?

PETRI an alle die Glück hatten 
tight lines


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Wann: gestern (02.04.2011) von 15.00- 20.00 Uhr
Wo: sierksdorf
Wetter: Sonnenschein und 20 C
Wasser: klar 
Köder: Spöket, Gno, Mörre silda, Salty
Was: gar nix, nicht einmal einen Anfasser gehabt, es war aber trotzdem wie ein "Urlaubstag"  auch wenn insgesamz nicht viel gefangen worden ist


----------



## Bademeister001

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Petri allen Fängern.

Wann: So 03.04.2011 von 10:00 bis 11:30 Uhr
Wo: HRO
Wetter: sonnig später leicht bewölkt , 15 °C, Wind 2Bft aus Süd-Südwest
Wasser: leicht aufgewühlt ca. 5 °C
Fänge: 1x 67cm pure Kraft und 2 vorsichtige Anfasser
Womit: Snaps 25g in Kupfer

:vik:


----------



## hans albers

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

.. super..

toller fang...

petri,#6

lars


----------



## Gemini

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

@macmarco

Keine Ahnung inwieweit das auf dein Revier übertragbar ist aber
 selbiges habe ich letzen Frühling in DK erlebt.

Erst der Wechsel auf 6! und 10g More Silda in Kupfer und
Springerfliegen in Borsteworm (aber die kurzen, Braun-Rot) 
brachten Bisse, dann aber auch Doppeldrills


----------



## Waveman

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Habe heute morgen um 06.30 Uhr meine erste "Gute" (knapp 50) mit der Fliegenpeitsche gefangen. :vik:
Ort: Dahme, TP
Köder: rosa Paddegrise
So, nun wird das aber mal Zeit so`n richtiges Wasserschweinchen mit der Fliege zu überlisten...

TL
Stefan


----------



## venni-kisdorf

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

so nun ist der tag auch rum leider ohne Fisch hatte 3 anfasser und konnte die nicht verwirklichen:c mein kollege hatte mehr glück er konnte eine 57er fangen.

TL
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## OssiEde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



aalpietscher schrieb:


> Moin männers,
> 
> Heute von 7uhr-12,30uhr ostküste Rügen.
> 
> NIX aber auch GAR NIX
> 
> Konnte auch keine fänge beobachten#d
> 
> Ich glaub ich bin zu blöd für diesen fisch|kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß...


 
Nicht nur du.

Waren heute zu dritt los. Nordstrand 3h und dann Tromper Wiek. Nicht ein Anzeichen von Fisch gehabt. Kein Biss, kein Nachläufer rein garnichts. 2 Blinker dem Meeresgott geopfert und einen Verloren. Die Krönung kam dann noch zum Schluss. Bis dahin dachten wir das einfach keine Fische da waren. Doch ein Einheimischer zeigte uns 2 Ü 70iger und eine so um die 50zig. Mein Gesicht hätte ich gerne mal im Spiegel gesehen. Also Fisch scheint langsam zu laufen. Nur wir waren wieder zu .....#c


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Heute Dazendorf. Nix, nur 2 Fliegen abgebrochen und eine kaputtgeworfen. Die Steine im Rücken, sind nicht wirklich gut für Streamer. Scheint wohl Heute nicht wirklich was gegangen zu sein.


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

war heute nähe HRO unterwegs, anders als die letzten male habe ich heute alle köder wieder mit nach hause nehmen können, der meeresgott ging leer aus...
ich allerdings auch, hab die einzige chance verpennt. #q
war ein anfasser, dachte erst mein blinker ist gegen einen stein gekommen, aber die mefo, ist dann noch weit meinem blinker hinterher und hat 5 meter vor mir zugepackt, nimmt ungefähr nen meter schnur und ist dann wieder ab... #q#q#q
hab das silber schon gesehen, schwer zu schätzen wie groß sie war, denke so zwischen 50 bis 60... vllt mehr, vllt weniger....|kopfkrat

köder war kupfer snaps 20g


----------



## mullet64

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Wann: So 03.04.2011 von 11:30 bis 15:45 Uhr
Wo: westl. HRO
Wetter: bewölkt/Regen/Nebel , ca. 12 °C, Wind 2Bft aus Südwest
Wasser: leicht angetrübt, ca. 5 °C
Fänge: nix, auch kein Biss
Womit: Wobbler, Blinker, Fliegen ...

War hoch motiviert. Hatte gerade beim Ankommen noch die schöne Forelle von Bademeister gesehen und wollte gerne die Schwester haben. Die zeigte sich dann auch, mein Nachbar hatte sie an der Leine. Hat sich dann aber verabschiedet.

Frühmorgens sollen auch einige maßige gefangen worden sein; allerdings waren wohl aber auch wieder auch einige Gierschlunde da, die 35er abgeschlagen haben.

@Bademeister: Nochmals Petri Heil zum Fisch. Gut, dass meine bessere Hälfte den auch noch sehen konnte. Sie ist jetzt hoch motiviert für den Als-Ausflug in 2 Wochen.


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



Raubfisch Hunter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 158576
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so nun hier mein ergebniss von heute nachmittag! eine schöne 63iger mefo!


Hey den Stein auf dem Du sitzt kenn ich doch!!!|bigeyes:m
Petri zum Silber!
Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Wann: Sa 02.04.2011 von 15:30 bis 20:00 Uhr
Wer: Flotter Dreier
Wo: westl. HRO
Wetter: Sonnenschein,  Wind aus Süd / ablandig
Wasser: leicht angetrübt, ca. 5 °C
Fänge: 2 UM  +  2 UM  +  Null
Womit: Wobbler 15 g Topsimitation

Die Zicken haben spitz gebissen. Ca. 3 Aussteiger, jede Menge Fehlbisse und Nachläufer. Komischerweise interessierten sich die Trutten nur für Rot/Gold, andere Farben gingen nur schleppend bis garnicht


                         Wann: So 03.04.2011 von 10:15 bis 17:00 Uhr
Wer: Solo
Wo: westl. HRO
Wetter: bewölkt / Regen / Nebel , ca. 12 °C, Wind 2 aus Südwest dann auf Nordwest gedreht  ECHT LAUSIG
Wasser: leicht angetrübt, ca. 5 °C
Fänge: 2 UM, 3 gerade maßig und 1 x 60 cm
Womit: Wobbler 15 g Topsimitation

Dazu kommen 5 Aussteiger, davon eine recht Gute (geschätzte ü 50), wenig Fehlbisse. Rot/Gold ging im Vergleich zu gestern garnicht, Pink probiert = dito, Blau/Silber war heute der Hit.


----------



## Reppi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Samstag und Sonntag vormittag in der Lübecker Bucht abgeschneidert.........
Aber gestern an einem "bekannten Strand" ca. 25-30 Angler...alle 20m, wie beim Heringsangeln........
Und dann werden jetzt schon große Eimer mit Deckel mitgenommen, da man am Vortage wohl zweistellig gefangen hat...:r


----------



## be1n

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

sodala - ersma Petri an alle anderen Fänger!

Nach langer Zeit und wenigen Untermaßigen an viel zu vielen Tagen durfte ich nun auch mal wieder, aber so richtig:g

Wer: Duo
Wann: 02/04/11 Nachmittag
Wo: Heimatinsel
Wetter: fast Sommer, SSO 3-4Bft.
Wasser: richtig algige Suppe, "warm"
Fänge: 1 (fast eher 2) = 75cm rundgefressenes Silber
Womit: Blech

Wollte schon fast los, weil sich über Stunden nuscht getan hatte & die Sicht im Wasser auch nahe Null war.

Kippe fast aus - also kurz inne Hand genommen und mal richtig dran gezogen - wollte dann weiter einkurbeln, aber: geht nicht so recht|bigeyes 
Dann ging der Affentanz auch schon los...
Gott sei Dank war die Zigarrette ein langer Zigarillo und genau so heiß wie die Bremse meiner Multi während der nächsten 10-15min:q

Bleibt nur noch ein großes Danke an meinen Keschermeister auszusprechen, war gar nicht so einfach da reinzubekommen #6

Bildchen folgt die Tage falls ich es nicht vergesse

Grüßle

be1n


----------



## Selenter Angler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Petri an alle!

Hoffentlich klappt es bei mir auch nochmal dieses Jahr mit ner schönen silbernen!

Gruß


----------



## finnson

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen!

Hat jemand etwas von der Algenplage rund um Fünen gehört?


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Mein Dad ist mit 5 Kumpels seit Samstag auf Fünen (Nordspitze) und da oben ist zur Zeit totes Meer |bigeyes ... Nicht ein Zupfer in der braunen Brühe! Bis auf ein paar tote MeFos und Dorsche die am Ufer liegen, haben die noch keine Flosse gesehen #q #q #q !!!


----------



## Eisbär14

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Am Sonntag zwei Stunden bis Mittag am Wasser gewesen und endlich die erste für dieses Jahr verhaftet, 48 cm und den Bauch voll mit Tobs und das ganze auf mein Lieblingsblech 

Wo : Ostküste Rügen
sonst vom Strand aus tote Hose und auch noch leicht braunes Wasser, war aber mal wieder top was maßiges am Band gehabt zu haben.


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

gehört hier rein 
Suche die beiden Mefo angler die Samstag auf Fehmarn nähe Miramar geangelt hatten und eine 66 Mefo verhaftet haben.
Habe aus der entfernung Drillfoto´s geschossen
Also: MELDEN


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Moin...

Heute für 1 1/2 Std. in OH im Wasser gestanden... Hat sich nichts getan selbst die anderen  Angler hatten nüschts |rolleyes

Naja, mal schauen was Freitag so kommt :q

ps.: Die Seeringler sind voll im Geschäft #6


----------



## Mr. B

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Am Sonntag zwei Stunden bis Mittag am Wasser gewesen und endlich die erste für dieses Jahr verhaftet, 48 cm und den Bauch voll mit Tobs und das ganze auf mein Lieblingsblech
> 
> Wo : Ostküste Rügen
> sonst vom Strand aus tote Hose und auch noch leicht braunes Wasser, war aber mal wieder top was maßiges am Band gehabt zu haben.


 
Na dann mal PETRI Eisbär!!
Da hast Du mir was voraus.
Ich komme gerade nach 2 Std. am Wasser mit der nächsten Nullrunde nach Hause! Waren ein paar Boote draußen. Die haben aber in der Zeit wo ich da war auch nicht gefangen. 
Na, ja! Nur nicht aufgeben.

Gruß Boris


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Heute in Warnemünde und Stoltera unterwegs.
Fänge: nullo nix 
Anfasser: 4 
Wasser sehr trübe aber schöne see
Köder: Wobbler,blech

Hoffentlich wird das wasser noch ein wenig wärmer und klarer


----------



## maxe-hh

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Wer: Erik69 und Ich
Wo: OH
Wann: ca 12-17
Womit: Blech
Was:Nix

Wasser war klar und recht ruhig. Am Strand war reges kommen und gehen aber kein Fisch weit und breit (zumindest bei den Uferanglern, einer kam mitm boot 5min gefischt und zack eine raus).


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Petri allen Fängern #6
Ich muß leider eine kleine Pause einlegen bis der Haussegen wieder stimmt :-(
War am 01.04. mit einem Bekannten etwas zu lange unterwegs. Dann auch noch ohne Erfolg :c Na ja, er hatte 2 Aussteiger, immerhin.
Ach so, waren in der Lübecker Bucht.

P.S. Na Urlauber, wieder gut zu Hause angekommen? Waren ja nicht so doll die 2 Wochen  Nächstes Jahr wird es besser #h


----------



## Seatrout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Moin,

wollte auch mal wieder ein fang melden

war heute von 17.00-20.00 uhr los.

Wetter und wasser top, schräg auflandig und leicht trüb.
nach 2 stunden fischen und keinem fischzeichen endlich ein biss.eine schöne 60er Forelle auf bei-fliege, aber dann... ne halbe stunde später an der selben stelle nen schönen Nachläufer.4 würfe später biss.Der kam so hart und explosionsartig , echt hammer, ging sofort in den sprung über und schoss wild hin und her.Nach eigendlich härter erwartetem fight, wurde sie eingenetzt.71 cm und schön prall.zu hause gewogen.3,8 kilo!


meine beiden ersten fische dieses Jahr nach rund 20 touren und dann auch noch 2 so feiste

beste grüße


----------



## angelnrolfman

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Moin Seatrout,

dickes Petri zu den schönen Fischen!!! #6


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

@ Seatrout: Sahne Junge!

Das ist doch mal ein beeindruckender Doppelpack!

Petri zu der Moppelstrecke! #6

So ein Monster durfte ich am Wochenende vor mir Buckeln sehen, aber es war wohl voll mit Ringlern oder mochte mein Tobsimitat nicht


----------



## Heringsfresser

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Petri auch von mir!

Nach über 20 Touren, Respekt!! Weiß nicht, ob ich nach so vielen Versuchen noch an die Existenz von Forellen da draußen glauben würde:q

Echt ne Traum Strecke, die du hingelegt hast.

Gruß,
Heringsfresser


----------



## Heringsfresser

*Anzeige von Fischwilderei an Küsten und allgemein*

Ich möchte nochmal auf unsern März-Thread zurückkommen, wo es darum ging, was zu tun ist, wenn man Leute beobachtet, die *untermaßige oder zu viele Forellen *zum Strand schleppen. Von einigen wurde ja nach einer Art "*Notfallnummer*" gefragt, um solche *Fischdiebe aus dem Verkehr zu ziehen*. Wegen meines bevorstehenden Küstentrips habe ich Kontakt mit der Stralsunder Wasserschutzpolizei aufgenommen und umgehend Antwort erhalten. Ich zitiere mal ein paar Passagen aus der Mail inkl. Ansprechpartner...

_Vielen Dank für Ihre E- Mail und Ihrem Interesse an der Durchsetzung des aktuellen Fischereirechts.

Selbstverständlich ist es immer sinnvoll die zuständigen Behörden bei Feststellung von Ordnungswidrigkeiten oder eventuell auch festgestellten Straftaten zu informieren oder zu verständigen. Gerade bei Straftaten, ist es Jedermann's Pflicht. Der Schutz zur Erhaltung der Fischbestände in den
heimischen Gewässern ist eine Gesamtgesellschaftliche Aufgabe und beginnt bei jedem einzelnen Angler.

Nach einer Rücksprache mit unserem zuständigen Fischereimeister [...], kann ich Ihnen folgendes mitteilen. Die
zuständige Fischreibehörde ist jederzeit interessiert an solchen Informationen. Bei allen bisher, und gerade am letzten Wochenende durchgeführten Kontrollen durch die Fischereibehörde und der Wasserschutzpolizei wurden keine
Unregelmäßigkeiten beim Fang festgestellt. [...]

Hier die Ansprechpartner für Sie:

Landesamt für Fischerei
Außenstelle Sassnitz
Hafenstr, 12 h
18546  Sassnitz
Tel. 038392 - 35049
Funktel. 0175 - 1844662

Wasserschutzpolizei - Inspektion Sassnitz
Hafenstraße 12 E
18546 Sassnitz
Tel. 038392 - 3080
30826
Fax. 038392 - 30851
_ 
und weiter...

_Die Ihnen mitgeteilten Adressen und Telefonnummern stehen der gesamten  Öffentlichkeit zur Verfügung. [...] Es ist natürlich auch möglich, wenn Sie uns  telefonisch anfordern, dass wir nicht immer ein Boot in unmittelbarer  Nähe haben, um eine Kontrolle vor Ort vornehmen zu können. Dies ist  natürlich auch eine personelle Frage. Wie Sie der aktuellen Politik  entnehmen können, gibt es auch Personaleinsparungen in der gesamten  Landespolizei, die auch vor der Wasserschutzpolizei nicht haltmachen  wird. Andere Nachbarländer haben Ihre Wasserschutzpolizeien schon  drastisch verkleinert oder zur Saisonpolizei erklärt.

In Ihrer  Mail sprechen Sie das Verhalten bei Feststellungen zur Fischwilderei an.  Es ist auch für uns und den Fischmeister schwierig, bei vor Ort  gemachten Kontrollen die Fangbegrenzung festzustellen. 

Beispiel:  10 Angler = 30 Zander oder Meerforellen, als Fangquote OK, aber es gibt  z.B. zwei oder drei Angler, die haben keinen Fang erzielt? Hier sind  wir dann auf Zeugenaussagen z.B. vom Anrufer angewiesen.

Wir  jedenfalls, stehen Ihnen mit Rat und Tat zur Seite. Hier teile ich Ihnen  noch die Adressen und Telefonnummer von der Wasserschutzpolizei -  Stralsund und dem Landesamt für Fischerei, Außenstelle Stralsund mit,  die für den Bereich der inneren Gewässer zwischen Rügen und Hiddensee  (Strelasund, Kubitzer Bodden, Prohner Wiek, Schaproder Bodden, Vitter  Bodden, Rassower Strom und Wieker Bodden) verantwortlich sind.

Wasserschutzpolizei - Inspektion Stralsund
Am Querkanal 06
18439 Stralsund
Tel. 03831 - 26140 

Landesamt für Fischerei 
Außenstelle Stralsund
Am Querkanal 06
18439 Stralsund
Tel. 03831 - 293262
_
(Email-Wechsel mit dem Inspektionsleiter der Wasserschutzpolizei)

Gruß,
Heringsfresser


----------



## sunny

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Nen ganz fettes Perti Heil Seatrout #6#6. Besser geht nicht.


----------



## Seatrout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Danke, Danke,

Genau, hab echt schon gezweifelt ob es an diesem strand überhaupt noch fische gibt.
aber wie immer... man muss zur richtigen zeit am richtigen ort sein

Ist auch meine größte bisher gewesen:k
achso auf nen blau/silbernen Möre in 18gr.

beste grüße


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

@heringsfresser:
schöner einsatz junge...
die nummern sind gleich im handy gespeichert!#6


----------



## Wild Experience

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

@Seatrout: auch ein dickes Petri von mir!!!!
Du hast meinen Neid, hab dieses Jahr auch schon etliche Stunden am Wasser verbracht... Und nüscht..

Naja, die Hoffnung stirb ja bekanntlich zuletzt

Gruß
Mono


----------



## Seatrout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Genau, du kriegst auch noch deinen Tag

Ich versuch mal morgen noch einen zu bekommen

Besten gruß


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Perti jungs #6
so eine K****e ich komme einfach nicht los:c
die saison ist voll in gange und mir brennen die hände:q

leute weiter so:vik:


----------



## mcfishman

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Ist wer auf Fehmarn unterwegs - Thema Algen?


----------



## silver68

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Ich war bis Sonntag auf Fehmarn, da waren keine Algen in Sicht#6 Fänge waren bescheiden außer Sonntag in den südlichen Bereichen...z.B. Struckkamp... meist aber auch nur Grönis
Wie siehts denn auf Als mit Algen aus???


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Wann: Mo 04.04.2011; 07:45 bis 13:00 Uhr
Wo: Lübecker Bucht
Wetter: bewölkt/sonnig, ca. 12 °C, Wind 2Bft aus West
Wasser: klar, ca. 5 °C
Fänge: 1 x 46 und diverse Fischkontakte
Womit: Gladsax Wobbler 27 gr. grün-silber und Blinker Saps Draget 25 gr. rot-schwarz

Gegen 07:30 komme ich an dem ausgewählten Strand an. 
Rein in die Klamotten und die Rute montiert. Das Wasser ist recht klar und so entschließe ich mich, nicht zuletzt der vorkommenden Tobse wegen, zu dem Gladsax Wobbler. Voll motiviert wate ich vorsichtig ins Wasser, immer ein Auge auf die glatte Wasseroberfläche gerichtet. Doch was ist das!? |bigeyes
Es wird leicht kühl am rechten Fuß. |uhoh:  Na toll, denke ich. Aber was soll`s. "Frisch" ran ans Werk. Der Köder durchbricht gerade zum 3. mal die Wasseroberfläche in etwa 50 m Entfernung. Leicht Rutenschläge sorgen dafür, daß der Köder immer wieder ausbricht. Plötzlich ein Ruck in der Rute. |bigeyes Der Anschlag kommt sofort, allerdings ohne auf Gegenwehr zu stoßen. Also weiter kurbeln und einige Stops eingelegt. 10 m vor mir reißt es mir fast die Rute aus der Hand. (War die Bremse etwa zu fest eingestellt? |kopfkrat) Einmächtiger Schwall und der silberne Laib der Zielfisches treiben mir das Adrenalin in die Adern. :z  Doch es bleibt mir keine Zeit zum Adrenalinchoke. Die Mefo schlitz wieder aus. Und das mit dem Owner Einzelhaken! :e
Na toll!!! |gr:  Aber was soll`s. Weiter geht`s.  An der Stelle geht nichts mehr. Nach 30 Minuten wechsel ich auf den Snap. Gleich beim ersten Wurf ein plötzliches Rucken in der Rute. Begleitet wird der Ruck mit schnellen Schüttelbewegungen. Der "Mefokindergarten" hat eröffnet. Zum Glück verabschiedet sich der Fisch nach gut 10 Sekunden wieder. Es vergehen keine 5 Minuten, da ruckelt es schon wieder an der Rute. Der Fisch ist etwas größer, verabschiedet sich aber gut 2 m vor dem Kescher. Welchen Haken verwende ich gerade noch? |kopfkrat  Ach ja. Immer noch den Owner Einzelhaken. Die Fischverluste stimmen mich jetzt nachdenklich. Ich sehe mir den Haken an. Ne, daran kanns nicht liegen. So mein Fazit nach dem quellenden Blutstropfen an der Fingerspitze. Also nächster Wurf. Und sofort wieder Fischkontakt. Wilder Sprünge und Kopfschütteln kündigen eine eher kleinere Meerforelle an. Vor dem Kescher nehme ich kurz Maß. Könnte über 45 cm haben. Trotzgem entschließe ich mich für die Handlandung. Der Haken hat dieses mal gut gefast. Kurz an der Rute angelegt. Joh, paßt. Die Mefo wird versorgt. Schon beim übernächsten Wurf erneut ein Biß. Auch das ist nur eine Kleine, die sich erfolgreich direkt vor mir vom Haken befreien kann. #6
Na das geht doch gut los, denke ich so bei mir. Watend setze ich meinen Weg fort. Leider ohne weiteren Fischkontakt. Die Sonne kommt zu Vorschein. Köderwechsel sind auch nicht der Schlüssel für einen weiteren Erfolg. Aber egal. Gegen 13:00 Uhr breche ich ab. Es war ein tollen Törn. Geiles Wetter, Fischkontakt und ein Strand ganz für mich allein. Noch schnell ein letzter Blick auf die schimmernde Ostsee geworfen. Dann geht`s zurück zum Frauchen. :k

In diesem Sinne euch allen

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Sehr schöner Bericht Rolf und es liest sich wirklich fantastisch, mit all dem Fischkontakt!

Petri und mach weiter so!#6


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Wer mag schaut mal hier:

http://www.xn--lbecker-angler-gsb.d...e=article&sid=506&mode=thread&order=0&thold=0

Hammerhart!


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Mefohunter, schön geschrieben ! Bis auf die Nasse Hose sprichst du aus der Seele.

Ganz im Gegensatz zu Seatrouts tollem Fang #6 haben mich auch heute die Grönis trotz eher ablandigem, starken Wind nicht gelangweilt. Zwei gelandete 40 'er dürfen in der Lübecker Bucht weiterwachsen.

*@ scripo*

Der Mann ist 'ne Bank  !!!


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Wann: Di 05.04.2011 von 15:50 bis 19:30 Uhr
Wer: Ich und Schlaufenwilli
Wo: westl. HRO
Wetter: Bewolkt. Regen, Wellen, Wind aus West (Schitwetter)
Wasser: größtenteils klar, Stellenweise leicht angetrübt, ca. 5 °C
Fänge: Ich 1  x  49 cm
Womit: Wobbler 28 g

Blau/Silber und Grün/Silber wurden ignoriert, Blau/Silber/Pink brachte die ersten Bisse und Erfolg.


*Mefohunter *

Ich habe auch die Owner S61 in 1/0 verbaut. Beim Kindergarten gibts mit diesem Haken jede Menge Fehlbisse und Aussteiger. Aber die wollen wir ja eh nicht. Bei den Muttis hat der bis jetzt (fast) immer gefasst.  #h


----------



## Seatrout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Das mit den S-61ern is sonne sache finde ich.war am anfang super glücklich sie endlich zu haben, aber dann nach so ein paar tagen fischen...naja.

wenn nicht so viel kraut da ist fische ich inzwischen lieber wieder mitm drilling.aber da auch die owner.

ps: fürn snaps hab ich aber die 3/0 er.

beste grüße


----------



## kaizr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Petri zu den tollen Fängen. Bei mir gab es dieses Jahr bisher nur einen Küstenbabydorsch der sofort wieder ins Wasser entlassen wurde.

Ich frage mich immer noch wie er sich dorthin verirren konnte.


Einmal kurz OT, welche Owner Drillinge benutzt Ihr genau?

MfG


----------



## Boddenmops

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Bei sind's die Owner ST-36 gunsmoke, wenn's denn mal ein Drilling sein muss. Ansonsten hängen bei mir, wie bei vielen anderen auch, die S-61er dran.


----------



## be1n

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

hatte ja noch nen Bild von dem "Braten" versprochen ne:m


----------



## der_Jig

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

dickes petri, hannes!!!


----------



## Donsteffi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Ich war am veragngenen WE mit einem Kumpel in
Aabenra und umzu bzw. Als Westküste.

Man hätte sich das schenken können!

Wir wusten wohl das z.Zt. Algen im Wasser sind, aber die sollten sich ja Richtung Norden verzogen haben.

Wir haben in den Tagen viele Mefo-Angler gesehen und teilweise auch gesprochen aber um es kurz zu machen.

Nix geht zur Zeit in der Gegend. Teilweise schon etwas klareres Wasser. Aber wenn man ein paar Meter raus geht sieht man schon noch diese braune Trübung.

Ich hoffe über Ostern hat der Spuk ein Ende dann versuche ich es auf Langeland.

Ich beneide alle in MV.

Gruß Donsteffi#h


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Seit um 6 die Ostküste OH´s abgeklappert...
1. Strand : Mutterseelen allein zu zweit unterwegs 
Kein Kontakt :c
2. Strand : Mutterseelen allein zu zweit , bis zur Spitze der Steilküste, dort stand dann ebenfalls allein ein einsamer MeFojäger :m
Kein Kontakt :c
3. Strand : ca 6 Leute im Wasser, 3 . Wurf Tock, Tock , Tock Absacken lassen, ca 45ér Silberstreifen... *schwimmt wieder*

dann ca 45 Minuten weiter gewatet, nix, andere Richtung eingeschlagen und nach ca 10 Minuten BAAAAANG *Rute Krumm* bin dann schon mal im Drill Rückwärts gegangen um den vermeindlich guten Fisch zu Stranden...
Nix da ne Doublette Endvierziger und ca 45 cm silber ... |bigeyes|bigeyes
Zur belohnung durften beide wieder schwimmen 
Darauf mein Kumpel ne 41ér auf Beifängerfliege ...
Und kurz darauf nochmal ich mit ner End Vierziger...
Insgesamt noch 4-5 Bisse versemmelt, davon einer mit kurzer Flucht und kreischen der Bremse :c
Und das ganze Spektakel in ca 12-15 Minuten, danach war der Spuk vorbei


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

ich weiß gar nicht was du hast, hört sich insgesamt nach einem aufregenden angeltag... vorallem doublette, ist ja schon ehr selten!!!!! :m


----------



## Ines

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



> nen Bild von dem "Braten" versprochen ne


Nicht nur der Fisch ist cool.#6


----------



## be1n

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Greetz zur Doublette! das ja auch mal selten wa#6

@Ines: jaja ist ja gut man soll sich ja den Fisch angucken - aber eine rauchen war nach & während des Drills dringends angebracht^^ und der Gesichtsausdruck kommt eindeutig vom Stemmen des Schwergewichtes


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Letztes Jahr hatte ich drei Silberne Doubletten und zwei Silber braune  (morgens in der Dämmerung...Mefo zuerst, beim Drilll n Dorsch dazu...)
War aber auch jeden morgen vor der Arbeit los und es waren teilweise wirklich große Gröni Schwärme unterwegs...

Ist aber immer wieder geil wenn du zuerst an DEN Fisch denkst und Dir plötzlich die "Fluchten" sehr komisch vorkommen und plötzlich 2 Silberne Leiber im Wasser glitzern...


Greetz

Mirco


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

besonders geil wirds bestimmt wenn die gleiche richtung ziehen! ^^


----------



## Jacky Fan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

wenn ich vor der Maloche losziehen würde, hätte mein Cheffe mit schon wegen notorischen zu spät kommens entlassen.
Wenn am und im Wasser, kann ich kein Ende finden.


----------



## SV75

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Hallo & Petri,

an all den Mefofischer´n #h
hab es letztes WE auch mal an die Küste geschafft um zu schauen was die Mefo´s machen.
Bei zwei Tage fischen ist auch eine schöne 65er ins Boot gekommen.

Gruss
Steffen


----------



## Wild Experience

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



Jacky Fan schrieb:


> wenn ich vor der Maloche losziehen würde, hätte mein Cheffe mit schon wegen notorischen zu spät kommens entlassen.
> Wenn am und im Wasser, kann ich kein Ende finden.



Jap.. Das würde mir auch so gehen... Angeln bis der Arzt kommt


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



Jacky Fan schrieb:


> wenn ich vor der Maloche losziehen würde, hätte mein Cheffe mit schon wegen notorischen zu spät kommens entlassen.
> Wenn am und im Wasser, kann ich kein Ende finden.


 
Nun, wenn ich um 6 im Wasser stehe und erst um 10 auf der Arbeit sein muss kann ich dreieinhalb Stunden fischen...:m
Dann komm ich nicht zu spät und hab meist ein zwei Fische fangen können, alles gut 

Greetz

Mirco


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

kleiner nachtrag vom freitag.hatte da 12mefos,davon war eine 57cm und die andere 51cm.die anderen waren alle unter 50cm.und dann dürfen sie wieder schwimmen.mein kumpel jörn hatte an dem tag 7 mefos.heute hatte ich sechs(52cm).fünf sind zum größerwerden verdammt.morgen geht es wieder los.wie bei den anderen ging der spuk nur 2stunden und dann war wieder alles weg.war am we in flensburg und demnach nicht angeln.tat auch mal gut.war nit meiner freundin in dänemark(sonderburg).wer da mal hinfährt,angel nicht vergessen.also bis dann und petri an alle


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Petri an die Fänger!

Wir sind zurück von Rügen. Leider konnten wir nicht wie geplant 3  Tage, sondern nur 2 Tage fischen, das Wetter spielte leider nicht ganz  so wie gewollt mit. Dennoch konnten wir in den 2 Tagen zu dritt 14  Meerforellen fangen, wovon insgesamt 6 Stück entnommen wurden. Zwei  47er, zwei 60er, eine 61 und eine 67er. Terry hatte diesmal am meisten  Erfolg, am ersten Tag fing er die 61er und konnte damit seinen PB um 3cm  aufstocken und dann fing er noch am nächsten Tag die 67er. Alle  Fische wurden beim Werfen vom verankerten bzw. driftenden Boot gefangen,  maximal 100m vom Ufer entfernt.
 Morgen und Freitag veröffentlichen wir dann jeweils einen Bericht  über den ersten und zweiten Angeltag auf unserer Seite, natürlich mit ner Menge super  Fotos.


----------



## schl.wetterangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Petri an alle Fänge das brummt hier ja.
Ich pendel jeden Tag zwischen Schwerin und Hamburg steh um 4 uhr auf und bin so gegen 17.30 uhr wieder zu hause da fällt alles andere aus. Wenn ich daran denke das auch die nächsten 3 Wochenenden vollgestopft sind mit Geburtstagen und allen möglichen fam. Verpflichtungen könnte ich:c.Dabei wohne ich nur n knappes Stündchen weg von der Küste.Ich lese hier immer heimlich mit und gucke mir eure Silberschätze an  also danke an alle Fänger und immer schön FangBerichte abgeben .
gr Andreas


----------



## Dr. Komix

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Gibt's  Sichtungen an brauner Algensuppe auf der Insel oder in OH?


----------



## silver68

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Gibt es Algensichtungen auf ALS ???


----------



## KugelBlitz

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Also Rund um Neustadt war das Wasser gestern schön klar und gefangen wurde gegen Mittag auch.
Bei mir gabs nur nen Aussteiger auf volle Distanz.#c
Gruss Tobi


----------



## barschkönig

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Hy ich werde Wochenende auch losfahren nach Rügen (Lohme) Habe aber nur ein paar Stunden Zeit auf Mefo also Abends und Nachmittags und vielleicht Sonntag Morgen noch.
Wie siehts im Moment da oben aus? Weis vielleicht auch jemand ob im Bereich Bisdamitz/ Nardevitz aktuell Fischernetze stehen?


----------



## aalpietscher

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Hy ich werde Wochenende auch losfahren nach Rügen (Lohme) Habe aber nur ein paar Stunden Zeit auf Mefo also Abends und Nachmittags und vielleicht Sonntag Morgen noch.
> Wie siehts im Moment da oben aus? Weis vielleicht auch jemand ob im Bereich Bisdamitz/ Nardevitz aktuell Fischernetze stehen?



Also am letzten we standen keine netze.

Aber Fisch hab ich dort auch nicht gesehen#cwerd aber am samstag auch nach Rügen fahren und dann wollen wir mal sehen was so geht.

Es muß doch mal klappen!


Gruß...


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



Dr. Komix schrieb:


> Gibt's Sichtungen an brauner suppe auf der Insel oder in OH?


 
 GUEN MORGEN 

Die Algen sind
1. durch den Wind vertrieben 
2. durch mehr als 6° + quasie aufgelöst

"Braune Suppe" war vor einiger Zeit hier in Lübeck, aber die Polizei hat das mit 2500 Leuten geschafft die Jungs im "Zaum" und die Demo klein zu halten


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Dafür kommt die Plastiksuppe. Wer gestern "Abenteuer Wissen" in der Glotze gesehen hat, würde sich auch Gedanken machen :c. Wir Leben echt noch in der besten Zeit. Selbst im kristallklaren Wasser sind bereits Plastikpartikel und Weichmacher. War echt hammerhart.
Also, Mefos fangen solange sie noch unter Grenzwert beslastet sind #c !


----------



## Wild Experience

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Kann mir einer von euch vielleicht etwas über Windrichtungen und deren Einfluss sagen?
Ich bin immer davon ausgegangen, das Auflandiger Wind das beste ist, aber überall wo ich guck sind die besten Winde aus West, Süd/West, oder Ost, Süd/Ost.
Am Samstag wollt ich los, aber der Wind soll Samstag auf Nord drehen. Jetzt bin ich mir unsicher|bigeyes

Schon mal Danke für die Tipps & Perti an alle Fänger!

Gruß
Mono


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



Rhöde schrieb:


> Mefos fangen solange sie noch unter Grenzwert beslastet sind #c !


 
Was uns nicht tötet macht uns nur noch härter!!!!:vik:


----------



## Stipfel

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



Rhöde schrieb:


> Dafür kommt die Plastiksuppe. Wer gestern "Abenteuer Wissen" in der Glotze gesehen hat, würde sich auch Gedanken machen :c. Wir Leben echt noch in der besten Zeit. Selbst im kristallklaren Wasser sind bereits Plastikpartikel und Weichmacher. War echt hammerhart.
> Also, Mefos fangen solange sie noch unter Grenzwert beslastet sind #c !




Das hab ich auch gesehen ;(
Ist echt erschreckend, dass der Scheiss schon überall rumschwimmt =(


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

weil viele frachter einfach alles über bord werfen... nicht alle, aber viele!!!:c


----------



## Heringsfresser

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Wen das Thema weiter interessant: "Plastic Planet" ein Dokufilm im Kinoformat, wo  es schwerpunktmäßig genau wie in der ZDF-Doku gestern auch um die  Belastung der Ozeane geht. 

Wär danach noch Wasser aus Plastikflaschen kauft, ist entweder hart im Nehmen oder gut im Verdrängen|uhoh:

*OT-Ende*

Ansonsten aber Petri :m


----------



## Dr. Komix

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



Boot angler schrieb:


> GUEN MORGEN
> 
> Die Algen sind
> 1. durch den Wind vertrieben
> 2. durch mehr als 6° + quasie aufgelöst
> 
> "Braune Suppe" war vor einiger Zeit hier in Lübeck, aber die Polizei hat das mit 2500 Leuten geschafft die Jungs im "Zaum
> " und die Demo klein zu halten



Moin M,

wenn das so ist! 
Andre und ich ziehen am Sonntag los.
Sollte fragen ob es braun ist, sonst würden wir mit dem Wasserwerfer gefahren.
Gruß von fishbone, der macht Urlaub in weissenhaus und darf nich ins Wasser! 

Dt. K


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



Dr. Komix schrieb:


> der macht Urlaub in weissenhaus und darf nich ins Wasser!


 
das hat er jetzt davon, dass er ständig seine Frau ärgert...:q


----------



## Dr. Komix

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Sonntag darf er (genau wie ich) mal ins Wasser.


----------



## Grönländer

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

*Zitat von OssiHWI:*
Was uns nicht tötet macht uns nur noch härter!!!!:vik:

...das Problem ist leider, dass es hier um Weichmacher geht


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



Grönländer schrieb:


> *Zitat von OssiHWI:*
> Was uns nicht tötet macht uns nur noch härter!!!!:vik:
> 
> ...das Problem ist leider, dass es hier um Weichmacher geht


 
du wortefuchs!


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Wann: Heute, 10-00h-12.00h
Was: 6 x Silber, eine entnommen

Es war ein recht stürmischer Tag, wie man bemerkt hat, aber die Fische bissen :m 1x 48 entnommen, der Rest schwimmt wieder :m


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

naja, warst wahrscheinlich in der lübecker bucht oder?
da kann sich ja auch nicht sooo viel welle aufbauen bei west wind... oder irre ich???


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



RibnitzerJung schrieb:


> naja, warst wahrscheinlich in der lübecker bucht oder?
> da kann sich ja auch nicht sooo viel welle aufbauen bei west wind... oder irre ich???


Welle nicht, aber dreh mal den Schnurrbogen ein... das grenzt schon an Hochleistungssport :q:q:q


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

ja, das stimmt... damit kannst schon anfangen wenn der blinker langsam in den sinkflug übergeht! 
hab ich ebend gar nicht dran gedacht! 

und die welle meinte ich, weil sich das wasser von euch bis zu uns (fischland darß zingst) über einen meter aufbaut... und da ist mefo angeln unmöglich...^^


----------



## Angler9999

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Dänemark
Mefo vorgestern 41cm und 67cm beide zurückgesetzt.
Mefo gestern 75cm 9,3 Pfund
eine braune 77er wurde zurückgesetzt.


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Astrein Petri!


----------



## Thorbi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Wow, super Fisch!!

Dickes Petri!


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

moin moin, durch den wind von rostocks stränden vertrieben, hab ich gestern mien glück in der wismar bucht versucht-da gibt´s ja n paar windgeschützte ecken.
erste stelle-nur abgerissene algenbüschel!
ab zur nächsten ecke-nix!
also stelle drei angesteuert-netze, netze, netze!
schöner sche..!
naja n paar meter freies wasser waren´s ja doch-einfach mal probieren.
1,5h gar nix, ich hab schon keine hoffnung mehr gehabt(kurz vor 20.00) und hab mich auf den rückweg gemacht und dann plötzlich-RUMMS!
rute zum bersten gespannt, bremse weiter auf und der fisch(war es wirklich n fisch, oder doch eher n uboot;+...) nahm schnur...
plötzlich kopfschütteln, hätte mir fast die schulter ausgekugelt#t-ich mach mir schon sorgen, kescher groß genug?, sitzt der knotenlosverb.?, sitzt der haken?
in dem moment macht´s puff und der fisch is weg!|bigeyes-NEIN,NEIN#q
hatte bis jetzt zwar nur fische bis 70cm am haken, aber das war etwas ganz anderes.
naja, schnell 2 kippen geraucht und weiter.
zack n nachläufer von gut über 60-dat war´s!

naja, heut in hohe düne haben mich die seehunde geärgert-keine fische.
aber morgen, morgen(uns so...) werde ich zusammen mit meiner freundin vom belly aus in der bucht angreifen und dann werde ich sie mir holen(wenn sie nicht im netz hängt).

naja, ich wünsche euch allen mehr glück als ich es in diesem jaht habe...
schönen gruß tom


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Erst mal Petri an alle Fänger,fangt alle schön fleißig weiter und schreibt tolle Berichte damit ich Sammstag abend wenn ich zurück bin wat schönes zum lesen habe.
Morgen früh verabschiede ich mich nähmlich erst ma für ne Woche nach Südschweden Richtung Ystad um dort den Truttis auf'n Zahn zu fühlen:vik:
Als alle schöööön fleißig angeln und Berichte schreiben.....ach so vergest nicht auch wat zu fangen :q|wavey:


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Dänemark
> Mefo vorgestern 41cm und 67cm beide zurückgesetzt.
> Mefo gestern 75cm 9,3 Pfund
> eine braune 77er wurde zurückgesetzt.


Petri sehr schöner Fisch!!!
Sag mal auf dem Foto sieht mir das aus wie BORNHOLM!!!??? Oder???
Ich könnte auch gleich hinfahren,muss aber noch bis Juni warten....|rolleyes:q#6!!!
Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## venni-kisdorf

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

super , petri an all die fänger ... sind ja schöne rausgekommen werde Mo und Di wieder an der küste sein hoffentlich legt sich der wind wieder ....  

Gruß
stephan


----------



## jole

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

hab da was gefunden..................

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s22bNeOrn_A


----------



## Stipfel

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

sowas kannst du doch nicht machen.... jetzt pilgern sie alle nach zierow


----------



## Angelgeiler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Moin,

ich hab dieses Jahr bisher auc h nur nullnummer geschoben, will meine erste für dieses Jahr alerding mal nähe Kiel und nich wie bisher in OH fangen. (aus Wohnsituationstechnischen Gründen)
Will morgen nach dem Nachtdienst starten, arbeite in Kiel, kenn mich mit Stränden in der Umgebung aber nich so dolle aus. Hab so an Srande oder Stohl gedacht, falls sich einer anschließen möchte is er gerne gesehn, meine schicht geht bis 6 Uhr und danach will ich starten.

Also reinhaun und petri!:m


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Wann   : Heute
Wo      : Ostsee M/V
Wer     : ich
Wasser : glasklar
Wind    : 4 Bft aus NW
Was     : 1 x 52 cm und 3 x schwimmen wieder


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Petri den fängern ossi seh zu das du die fliegenrute nimmst :güben üben üben |supergrilg andre


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Petri den fängern ossi seh zu das du die fliegenrute nimmst :güben üben üben |supergrilg andre


 

seh du lieber zu, dass du ins wasser kommst...:m


----------



## aalpietscher

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Moin männer`s,

war heute von 10-18Uhr auf Rügen unterwegs.

Tja was soll ich euch berichten|kopfkrat ausser das es mal wieder ne saubere nullnummer war gibt es nix.

Kein kontakt,nix,nix und wieder nix#c

Was solls,a....backen zusammen und weiter.


Gruß....#h


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> seh du lieber zu, dass du ins wasser kommst...:m


 
Sauber, da will er nett sein und kriegt einen auf die Mütze . So muss das sein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! 

Petri OssiHWI zu der Hübschen !


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

moin, 
wer- ich + freundin
wo-westlich wismar
womit-belly
wasser-glasklar
wind- erst ca. 4 nw, dann flaute
was-1*47, 1* zu lütt, eine end 50er hat kurz vorm kescher noch mal die flucht ergriffen und der haken is ausgeschlitzt#q

tja, viel angeln wenig fisch-aber die omi von donnerstag hol ich mir morgen früh ab.

gruß


----------



## Ostseestipper

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Allen Fängern dickes Petri.
@ Ossi: jetzt haste ´nen Lauf ´wa. Ich gönns Dir.:m

Ich werde es morgen mal versuchen.


----------



## saeboe

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Petri allen Fängern 
in ca. 4 Stunden geht der Wecker und wehe das aufstehen lohnt sich nicht..
Ich wünsche allen einen erfolgreichen Tag.


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Petri allen , die schon loskonnten , mein Wecker holt aber auch schon tief Luft ... Noch ne Mütze Schlaf und dann mal sehen .


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Heute in OH: Mehrere, die wieder schwimmen, 1 x 75 entnommen :m

Die Nixfänger-Zeit scheint vorbei :g


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Toll Scripo ! Nicht dass Du die Schneiderrute an mich weitergegeben hast. Aber ich gönn Dir das #6.
Heute zwei Aussteiger. Gestern nüscht #c.


----------



## Meerfor1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Glückwunsch zu den Fängen. Ich bin gestern nach einer Woche aus Dänemark zurückgekommen. Um es kurz zu machen: 

Bis zum Dienstag ging an der Küste wg. der Algen nix, am Mittwoch war ich an der Au und ab Donnerstag war wieder Fisch unter der Küste mit 2 - 6 Fischkontakten pro Tag. Es geht auch in DK wieder los.

Bernd


----------



## Seatrout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Hallo leute,

war heute gleich 2 mal los.

heute morgen um 6.00 am wasser gewesen, stehen da doch glatt schon 2.Naja... 30m weiter angefangen und die küste ne stunde hochgewandert.Nix.schon auf dem rückweg nochmal im rucksack gekramt und nen Megabass X-120 von letzten Wolfsbarschfischen gefunden.wenn der auf wölfe geht, dann doch vielleicht auch auf Mefos.Und natürlich kommt es wie  es sein muss , quasi auf dem letzten wurf... peng.Schöne 47er auf den mittleren drilling.
dannach frühstück.|bla:

nach dem frühstück gings dann bei herrlichem wetter mitm belly los.wollte mal schauen was die dorsche so machen.Also erste tour des Jahres und dann auch gleich richtig.
2 Ruten, eine Wurm eine Gummi.
schon beim rauspaddeln kurz nach der zweiten sandbank biss auf gummi.guter fight und nen schöner dorsch kommt hoch, mitm lipgrip gelandet, wow:vik: wenn der mal nicht 70 hat.Naja doch ein bischen verschätz, waren aber 64cm.Netter anfang.:g
also auf wurm ging nix, gar nix, keine platte und kein dorsch.
am ende waren es 12 gute Dorsche die mitdurften, alle auf gummi.

ALso ein traumhafter Sonntag, erst mit Mefo und dann noch Spaß mit den Dorschen im Belly.

beste grüße und ein schönes Frühjahr:k(weil es endlich da ist)


----------



## fischkop29

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Komm auch grad vom fischen wieder...

Wo: Flensburger Außenförde bei Bockholm
Wann: 13-17uhr gebissen um 15uhr
Was: 60er Mefo
Womit: grün-silber Snap 25gr

Der Tag fing schon mal mit geilem Sonnenscheinwetter an... gleich nachm Frühstück um 10uhr los an die Innenförde bei Schausende. 20min geangelt sprang eine schöne, ich schätz mal um die 50, vor meiner Rute. Aber die nächsten 2std kein Biss. Bin dann nochmal am Nachmittag los und dann biss die schönheit so gegen 15uhr. Der Fight hat gute 10min gedauert. 5 spektakuläre Sprünge bis ich sie dann nur leicht gehackt landen konnte. Den drilling konnte ich wegschmeissen. Der war sooo weit aufgebogen. Man hatte ich ein Glück... sie biss ziemlich weit draußen

hier paar pics... sie is schlank aber trotzdem sehr schön... genau 60cm und 3kg



 

 



naher geh ich nochmal los.. vllt kommt ja die ein oder andere nochmal 
also nich aufgeben leutz sie sind da


----------



## holgerson

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



Seatrout schrieb:


> Hallo leute,
> 
> war heute gleich 2 mal los.
> 
> heute morgen um 6.00 am wasser gewesen, stehen da doch glatt schon 2.Naja... 30m weiter angefangen und die küste ne stunde hochgewandert.Nix.schon auf dem rückweg nochmal im rucksack gekramt und nen Megabass X-120 von letzten Wolfsbarschfischen gefunden.wenn der auf wölfe geht, dann doch vielleicht auch auf Mefos.Und natürlich kommt es wie es sein muss , quasi auf dem letzten wurf... peng.Schöne 47er auf den mittleren drilling.
> dannach frühstück.|bla:
> 
> nach dem frühstück gings dann bei herrlichem wetter mitm belly los.wollte mal schauen was die dorsche so machen.Also erste tour des Jahres und dann auch gleich richtig.
> 2 Ruten, eine Wurm eine Gummi.
> schon beim rauspaddeln kurz nach der zweiten sandbank biss auf gummi.guter fight und nen schöner dorsch kommt hoch, mitm lipgrip gelandet, wow:vik: wenn der mal nicht 70 hat.Naja doch ein bischen verschätz, waren aber 64cm.Netter anfang.:g
> also auf wurm ging nix, gar nix, keine platte und kein dorsch.
> am ende waren es 12 gute Dorsche die mitdurften, alle auf gummi.
> 
> ALso ein traumhafter Sonntag, erst mit Mefo und dann noch Spaß mit den Dorschen im Belly.
> 
> beste grüße und ein schönes Frühjahr:k(weil es endlich da ist)


 
fettes Petri
Kann sein das ich Einer von den 2 war!:m


----------



## Seatrout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Wo bin ich denn gewesen?


----------



## Eisbär14

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Bei trüber Brühe aber geilem Wetter mal wieder,an der Ostküste Rügens, eine Nullnummer geschoben.


----------



## barschkönig

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Ihr habt alle ein Glück, ich war ja nun Gestern in Nardevitz gewesen von 15 Anglern da wurde am ganzen Nachmittag und Abend nur eine Mefo rausgezogen. Ein Grund war der Wind der zum Abend stetig stärker wurde. Ich war nur klitschnass:c Alles in die Wathose reingelaufen#d Blöde Wellen.
Achso hab ich schon erwähnt das ich nichts gefangen habe nur ein Wobbler hab ich abgerissen.


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Petri an die Fänger!


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Hallo Leute 
Heute in dahme gewesen 
zwischen 15 schlauchbooten nix 
um 6 uhr in wasser gewesen was sehen meine augen alle 2 minuten ein schlauchboot mit 3 mann #q#q#q eine unruhe im wasser unglaublich 
was solls 8 nullnummer #q#q#q und jetzt kommen die borstis 
lg andre


----------



## SteinbitIII

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

....ick durfte zum. nen 53er Fisch von meinem Schwager fotografieren....besser als nix|rolleyes...ansonsten noch Kollege direkt vorm Kescher ne Trutta verloren und ick nen "Ruck" verpasst...bei nahezu null Wind, frühsommerlichen Temperaturen und karibischer Sonne.....Wasser aber immer noch "ar...k...."...glaub bei 5,5°alles Ecke Flensburger Förde  #h

http://img12.*ih.us/img12/4287/mefo10042011002.jpg


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Petri !

Wann: heute von der Dämmerung bis Mittach
Wo : MB
Wasser: zu ruhig - zu klar
Wind : s.o. , frischte bissel auf , aber da war die Sonne wohl schon zu hoch 
Womit: Blech und Fusselpeitsche 
Was : eine 47er auf Blinker , leider hat sie sich den tobs gleich bis in die Kiemen reingezogen#q und blutete enorm - mußte leider mit . Wo ich doch diesjahr keine unter 70 mehr mitnehmen wollte #c. Dann eine ca. 50er auf Fliege:q , noch ne lütte auf Möresilda , schwimmen wieder .


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

War gestern und heute morgen in Kiel unterwegs und beide Male `ne schöne Nullnummer geschoben#c


----------



## smith1337

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



kraft 67 schrieb:


> Petri !
> 
> Wann: heute von der Dämmerung bis Mittach
> Wo : MB
> Wasser: zu ruhig - zu klar
> Wind : s.o. , frischte bissel auf , aber da war die Sonne wohl schon zu hoch
> Womit: Blech und Fusselpeitsche
> Was : eine 47er auf Blinker , leider hat sie sich den tobs gleich bis in die Kiemen reingezogen#q und blutete enorm - mußte leider mit . Wo ich doch diesjahr keine unter 70 mehr mitnehmen wollte #c. Dann eine ca. 50er auf Fliege:q , noch ne lütte auf Möresilda , schwimmen wieder .



Heiko...dickes petri!!!
(aus erfahrung kann ich sagen auch eine unter 70cm schmeckt)


----------



## stepco85

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Moin, war das wochenende auch mal los 

Sa. Kieler Förde 2Std. und eine komplette Nullnummer
So. Ostholsteiner Küste 5Std und fast wieder eine Nullnummer were nicht bei dem letzten Wurf noch dieser fette 63 Sielberbaren eingestiegen

:q:q:q


----------



## Stipfel

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Petri an die Fänger!!!
schöne Dinger dabei!


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Wann: heute 7:15 bis 10:30
Wo : nähe HRO
Wetter: Eigentlich Sonne pur, aber Hochnebel...
Wasser: ziemlich trüb
Wind : er kaum aus SW dann auffrischend auf 3 BFT West
Womit: Snaps/Spöket
Was: 2 Aussteiger + 1 Gröni gelandet, der natürlich wieder schwimmt...

War eigentlich ein hammer geiler morgen... kam an Strand, wasser seeehr trüb, dacht so, na klasse, kupfer kannst vergessen, also nen neuen spöket rausgeholt ganz in schwarz, hat man klasse gesehen und bumm, beim 6ten wurf steigt voll eine ein... war ungefähr 10 sekunden dran, hat sich aber mit einem beherzten sprung (fisch war komplett aus dem wasser raus) befreit und vorbei der spuck, sie war geschätzte 50 bis 60 cm... dann war 2 stunden erstmal funkstille...
hab dann einen weißen snaps (20g)mit 3 rosa punkten ran gemacht... man flog das ding weit mit meiner neuen spinnrute und der neuen 12er geflochtenen schnur...
wind frischte langsam auf...
ungefähr 2 würfe später habe ich dann mal wieder ausgeworfen, war beim einholen, da springt ein wahres monster, leider außer reichweite für mich, aus dem wasser, das hat geklatscht... aber 10 sekunden später muss eine ähnliche bei mir eingestiegen sein... rute also auf halb 9, schöner drill ca 30 sekunden... doch dann, ab!!!!#q 
ich hätte heulen können...
noch während des gleichen einholens dann, zappelte wieder leicht etwas, hm, was ist das denn???
als es näher kam dachte ich zuerst ein wenig kraut, schien sehr rot zu sein, dann 2 oder 3 meter vor mir sah ich dann, es war ein gröni, zwischen 35 und 40, schätzungsweise! war oben rum ziemlich braun... also abgehakt und mit einem schönen gruß an die familie wieder schwimmen gelassen. dann kam noch einmal eine stunde ohne spürbaren fischkontakt ehe ich die heimreise antrat...
der wind machte das auswerfen eh zunehmend schwierig...

aber es war ein sehr schöner start in meine urlaubswoche... so kann es den rest der woche ruhig weiter gehen, ehe ich nächste woche wieder arbeiten muss... hoffentlich spielt wind und wetter auch mit...#h


----------



## holgerson

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



Seatrout schrieb:


> Wo bin ich denn gewesen?


 
Kann mich auch täuschen DN?


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Erstmal Petri Heil allen Fängern!!!
Da sind ja wirklich ein paar schöne Fische dabei, auf den letzten Seiten!#6

Nachdem es letzte Woche außer ein paar Anfassern und Nachläufern nicht so gut bei mir lief, hat diese Woche doch ziemlich spektakulär begonnen:

Wegen der Arbeit, konnte ich heut erst gegen 11.00 Uhr ans Wasser. Nach etwa 15 Minuten hatte ich auf einen Pilkmaxx 36 den ersten Einsteiger...und was für einen...sofort merkte ich: ein größerer Fisch! Nach einem heftigen Drill über und unter Wasser zog ich eine schöne Ü60er Mefo über den Kescher...dabei paßte ich einen Moment nicht richtig auf...die Meerforelle machte einen Satz aus dem Netz und hebelte sich dabei vom Haken ab...weg war sie! #d:c...hab ich mich geärgert.:r#q:r Damit stand es 1:0 für die Mefos.

Ca. 10 Minuten später, hing die nächste am Blinker (wieder Pilkmaxx 36), wieder ein schöner Ü60er Fisch. Nach gutem Drill hatte ich sie bis 2m vor mir ran...ich griff nach meinem Kescher...sie drehte sich und hebelte sich los...2:0 für die Mefos!!!|evil:
Dann tat sich mindestens eine Stunde nix mehr, ich wechselte vom Pilkmaxx 36 auf einen Moere Silda in 18g. 
Nach dem fünften Wurf damit...Biss! Ich merkte sofort eine kleinere Mefo...etwa 2m Drill...ab!!! HHHmmmm...3:0 für die Mefos!:r
Nachdem diese Mefo abgegangen ist überprüfte ich den Drilling...ooohhha, der war stumpf! Sofort montierte ich einen nagelneuen Gamakatsu, warf aus...kurbelte etwa 3m ein...und Benngghh, was für ein Biss!
Die ersten Minuten des Drills spielten sich mehr über als unter Wasser ab. Wow, was für ein Drill, die Meerforelle wollte sich kaum bändigen lassen.

Nachdem ihr das springen nicht geholfen hat, versuchte sie eine andere Taktik, sie steuerte voll auf die Buhnen zu und ließ sich davon nicht abhalten. Und hier hat sich wieder einmal bewährt, das ich nach wie vor auf Monofile Schnur setze...raspel, raspel, raspel, immer die Holzbuhne hoch und runter, eine geflochtene hätte das nicht überstanden! Zum Glück konnte ich durch die Buhnen schlüpfen und auf der anderen Seite weiterdrillen. 
Am Ende ging alles gut und die Schönheit ist im Kescher gelandet (danke wathose1980, fürs helfen!#6).

Damit war der Tag gerettet, nach dieser schöne Meerforelle von genau 70 cm sah mein Gesicht so aus: :q

Fischlandmefo hat ein schönes Foto geschossen (siehe unten), Jan, vielen Dank dafür und Petri zu Deiner schönen Mefo, die auch immerhin 62cm war!#6

War heut ein schöner Tag!#6

Gruß Heiko


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Diesmal hattes du wenigstens ein grinsen im gesicht geilert fisch 
petri heil dazu 
lg andre


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Petri!!!


----------



## Lenkers

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Wann: 10.4.11; 5:00 -7:00 (auch abends, aber =0)
Wo: Ostsee MV zw. Rerik und Bukspitze
Warum: weil ich es seit 3 Jahren versuche und bisher = 0
Womit: Blech und Fussel
Wasser: leicht trüb, wenig Welle
Was: 1 x ne träge 46er cm  

Wann: 11.4.11; 6:00 -8:00
Wo: Ostsee MV zw. Rerik und Bukspitze
Warum: weil ich es seit 3 Jahren versuche und bisher = 1
Womit: Blech und Fussel
Wasser: fast klar, wenig Welle
Was: 1 x ne flotte 45ger cm  

Nächstes Jahr, irgendwann vor Ostern versuche ich es wieder. Oder wenn es zu sehr juckt auch früher ...

TL at all
Lenker


----------



## Ulli HH

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Moin Leutz,

dickes Petri an die Fänger!! Schöne Fische.
War selber am Sonntag los in der Hohwachter Bucht. Morgens um 6.30 Uhr am Wasser. Leichter Wind, gerade richtig zum Mefo angeln, allerdings war das Wasser doch noch recht trüb vom Sturm. Naja, wat soll man gross erzählen, der Tag brachte leider nur einen Nachläufer und einen zaghafter Anfasser das wars. Mein Kumpel hatte wenigstens mal nen kurzen Drill bis auch diese Mefo sich verabschiedete. War zwar kein Riese aber das Adrenalin war trotzdem am kochen. Gegen 15.30 Uhr haben wir dann aufgeben mit nem schönen Sonnenbrand im Gesicht und auf den Händen. Der nächste Fangtag kommt bestimmt.
Also dann, macht euch auf ans Wasser!!

Gruss Ulli


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Petri an Steinbutt....:vik::q!!! Das war echt ein Hammer Drill!!! Ein schönes Tier!!! Solche Fotos mache ich immer gern#6!!! Da mag ich von meiner Mefo gar nicht sprechen...
Ich wünsche uns mal wieder so einen Tag.
Also Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Seatrout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



holgerson schrieb:


> Kann mich auch täuschen DN?




right:q


----------



## Seatrout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

War heute auch wieder los.

nach der 60er und 71er von lezter woche nun nochmal 41 und 70cm.

man man man mein bestes frühjahr bislang.

die kleine musste ich mitnehmen , da sie sich ein den wobbler ein bischen sehr tief reingezogen hat.

wieder beide fische auf megabass x-120.is komisch aber ich fische ab jetzt mehr mit richtigen wobblern.

beste grüße


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

|bigeyes 41??? selbst mit großen verletzungen ist zurücksetzten angesagt, da immernoch eine überlebenschance gegeben war... #d


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



Steinbuttt schrieb:


> Erstmal Petri Heil allen Fängern!!!
> Da sind ja wirklich ein paar schöne Fische dabei, auf den letzten Seiten!#6
> 
> Nachdem es letzte Woche außer ein paar Anfassern und Nachläufern nicht so gut bei mir lief, hat diese Woche doch ziemlich spektakulär begonnen:
> 
> Wegen der Arbeit, konnte ich heut erst gegen 11.00 Uhr ans Wasser. Nach etwa 15 Minuten hatte ich auf einen Pilkmaxx 36 den ersten Einsteiger...und was für einen...sofort merkte ich: ein größerer Fisch! Nach einem heftigen Drill über und unter Wasser zog ich eine schöne Ü60er Mefo über den Kescher...dabei paßte ich einen Moment nicht richtig auf...die Meerforelle machte einen Satz aus dem Netz und hebelte sich dabei vom Haken ab...weg war sie! #d:c...hab ich mich geärgert.:r#q:r Damit stand es 1:0 für die Mefos.
> 
> Ca. 10 Minuten später, hing die nächste am Blinker (wieder Pilkmaxx 36), wieder ein schöner Ü60er Fisch. Nach gutem Drill hatte ich sie bis 2m vor mir ran...ich griff nach meinem Kescher...sie drehte sich und hebelte sich los...2:0 für die Mefos!!!|evil:
> Dann tat sich mindestens eine Stunde nix mehr, ich wechselte vom Pilkmaxx 36 auf einen Moere Silda in 18g.
> Nach dem fünften Wurf damit...Biss! Ich merkte sofort eine kleinere Mefo...etwa 2m Drill...ab!!! HHHmmmm...3:0 für die Mefos!:r
> Nachdem diese Mefo abgegangen ist überprüfte ich den Drilling...ooohhha, der war stumpf! Sofort montierte ich einen nagelneuen Gamakatsu, warf aus...kurbelte etwa 3m ein...und Benngghh, was für ein Biss!
> Die ersten Minuten des Drills spielten sich mehr über als unter Wasser ab. Wow, was für ein Drill, die Meerforelle wollte sich kaum bändigen lassen.
> 
> Nachdem ihr das springen nicht geholfen hat, versuchte sie eine andere Taktik, sie steuerte voll auf die Buhnen zu und ließ sich davon nicht abhalten. Und hier hat sich wieder einmal bewährt, das ich nach wie vor auf Monofile Schnur setze...raspel, raspel, raspel, immer die Holzbuhne hoch und runter, eine geflochtene hätte das nicht überstanden! Zum Glück konnte ich durch die Buhnen schlüpfen und auf der anderen Seite weiterdrillen.
> Am Ende ging alles gut und die Schönheit ist im Kescher gelandet (danke wathose1980, fürs helfen!#6).
> 
> Damit war der Tag gerettet, nach dieser schöne Meerforelle von genau 70 cm sah mein Gesicht so aus: :q
> 
> Fischlandmefo hat ein schönes Foto geschossen (siehe unten), Jan, vielen Dank dafür und Petri zu Deiner schönen Mefo, die auch immerhin 62cm war!#6
> 
> War heut ein schöner Tag!#6
> 
> Gruß Heiko


petri,das habe ich dir aber schon am wasser gesagt.war ja live dabei:vik:.bei mir hat es leider nur für 2mefos gereicht,eine 40er und ne ne knappe 50er.ein paar anfasser waren auch noch dabei.konnten aber beide wieder schwimmen.morgen gehts ja mit uns beiden weiter.es ist schon manchmal verwunderlich.mal beißen sie hintereinander weg,und manchmal stehst du 3stunden und es passiert garnichts.morgen auf ein neues.petri an alle fänger.bis nachher steinbutt#h


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



Seatrout schrieb:


> right:q



... Dann war ich der rechts von Euch allen #h


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



RibnitzerJung schrieb:


> |bigeyes 41??? selbst mit großen verletzungen ist zurücksetzten angesagt, da immernoch eine überlebenschance gegeben war... #d



Nur der Form halber, bei uns ist 40. Muss er also nicht zurücksetzen, sondern kann er selbst entscheiden. Auch wenn 45 als Maß sicherlich sinnvoller ist als 40. #h


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Nur der Form halber, bei uns ist 40. Muss er also nicht zurücksetzen, sondern kann er selbst entscheiden. Auch wenn 45 als Maß sicherlich sinnvoller ist als 40. #h



ach okay... das wusste ich nicht... hier sind es ja wie du wahrscheinlich weißt 45....


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

So, ich komme gerade vom Mefokindergartenaufmischen wieder! |uhoh::vik:

Wollte heute so früh wie möglich los, damit ich noch vor sturm am wasser bin, hab es dann geschafft um 7 an der gleichen stelle wie gestern zu sein... naja, vllt 200m weg von der gestrigen stelle... wind war aber schon bei 4 bft und der regen war auch schon da...#q
aber okay, hab mich dann im wasser, hinter einen geschützen sandvorsprung gestellt und quasi parallel zum strand eine mehr oder weniger geschütze bucht abgefischt... den wind und den regen im rücken, flog der weiße snaps (20g) auch gut seine 100 meter weit... sodass es da wo er aufkam auch schon ein wenig tiefer war!
so, erster wurf, bumm... erster fisch!!! |supergri ich dachte eigentlich, mensch, vllt verirrt sich ja mal einer, aber damit habe ich echt nicht gerechnet... ob sie maßig war oder nicht , keine ahnung... also zurück, nach rutenmaß hätte sie es evtl gerade so gehabt, aber im zweifel für den angeklagten...
das ganze ging dann noch 5 weitere male so... alle zwischen 30 und 40 cm... ungefähr!
ja, was soll ich sagen, ich kam also aus dem stauen nicht mehr raus... 6 grönis in 70 min!!!  das war ein geiler start in den tag!!! |rolleyes
hätte gern noch weiter gemacht, aber der wind wurde gerade immer heftiger und ich war auch ziemlich durchnässt... also ab nach hause, jetzt geht es erstmal in die wanne!!!! #h


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Petri....

6 Fische in 70 min...

ich glaub bei mach einem sieht die quote wohl deutlich schlechter aus... :q so wie im januar diesen jahres, da stand ich wohl bei 0 fischen in 2000 min|uhoh: #h

aber egal...

Wann: 11.4. 17.30 - 21.00
Wo : Mecklenburger Bucht
Wasser: zu ruhig - zu klar ...@ Kraft...den muss ich mir merken
Wind : irgend ne mischung aus w-N-o 1-2 
Womit: Blech 
Was : eine 46er auf Bornholmepillen Durchläufer , denk noch so, ach , die is zu lütt, setzte schön wieder rein... keine ahnung, ob das an dem freien Driling des Durchläufers lag, aber die hatte den drilling extrem verhaftet, und da ich keine blutkonserve parat hatte, ging sie "leider" mit...#q#q#q


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



RibnitzerJung schrieb:


> ach okay... das wusste ich nicht... hier sind es ja wie du wahrscheinlich weißt 45....



Nichts für ungut #h


----------



## Seatrout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Jo Jungs , alles gut.

Ich habe eigendlich nur mal so aus langerweile nen richtigen wobbler gefischt, mit dem ich sonst auf Wolfsbarsch fische.
Nach 4 stunden ohne fischkontakt hab ich sie dann gefangen.da der wobbler 3 drillinge hat und mit nur einem leider nicht läuft, hat sie sich übel verletzt und ich entschloss mich sie mitzunehmen, schön gebraten ...abends....lecker.
Aber bei uns ist wie gesagt 40 maß, heißt aber nicht dass man alle massigen fische mitnehmen muss.
hätte ich gewusst dass ich noch ne 70er fange würde ich ne kleine auch immer zurücksetzten, aber bei der hats kein sinn gemacht.

schönen tag noch#6


----------



## sunny

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Du musst dich hier nicht rechtfertigen oder deine Beweggründe tiefergehend erklären #d. Du hast nix falsch gemacht und gut ist#6.

Petri Heil den Fängern.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



Seatrout schrieb:


> War heute auch wieder los.
> 
> nach der 60er und 71er von lezter woche nun nochmal 41 und 70cm.
> 
> man man man mein bestes frühjahr bislang.
> 
> die kleine musste ich mitnehmen , da sie sich ein den wobbler ein bischen sehr tief reingezogen hat.
> 
> wieder beide fische auf megabass x-120.is komisch aber ich fische ab jetzt mehr mit richtigen wobblern.
> 
> beste grüße


Kannst du mir mal sagen wieviel kilo 
deine 70 hatte und sag mir mal ob die geschmeckt hat 
lg andre


----------



## Seatrout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Klar.die 71er hatte 4,2kg und die 70er 3,5kg.
Wird gerade Alles kaltgeräuchert.

Aber was soll das ganze generve hier?
Warum 41er mitnehmen?
Absteiger mitnhemen?
Man man man, man kann hier ja auch gar nichts posten.die welt ist numal rosa und glitzert.
Jeder so wie er will, solange es alles dem gesetz entspricht.

Schönen abend noch


----------



## messerfisch

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Ich wil auch:l....


Am WE gehts wieder in den Hohen Norden, Aber nichts des so trotz sehr schöne Fische!


Petri:vik::vik:


LG Max


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



Seatrout schrieb:


> Klar.die 71er hatte 4,2kg und die 70er 3,5kg.
> Wird gerade Alles kaltgeräuchert.
> 
> Aber was soll das ganze generve hier?
> Warum 41er mitnehmen?
> Absteiger mitnhemen?
> Man man man, man kann hier ja auch gar nichts posten.die welt ist numal rosa und glitzert.
> Jeder so wie er will, solange es alles dem gesetz entspricht.
> 
> Schönen abend noch


Da gebe ich Dir 100% recht!!! Ich poste nur noch Fische wo es nichts zu meckern gibt...
Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Seatrout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

is echt traurig|uhoh:

statt zu meckern, bin ich lieber für ne extra lizens zum mefo fischen.der erlös sichert die bestände.
in dk klappt das  alles.

schönen abend


----------



## holgerson

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



Seatrout schrieb:


> right:q


 
Na fettes Petri 
Hatte morgens bevor du da warst auch ne Lüdde und es war ordentlich Fische an der Öberfläche aber nichts mit Fliege nur Blinker.
Sa. wurde auch ne +65 gefangen.


----------



## holgerson

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> ... Dann war ich der rechts von Euch allen #h


 
So klein is die Welt #h


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

geil... ab donnerstag ist mefowetter angesagt!!! :vik::vik::vik: ich liebe urlaub!!! =)


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

wenn das wetter so hinhaut,wie sie es angesagt haben,dann geht es morgen mit bellyboat los.2 1/2 tage reinstes angeln,bis der arzt kommt.diesmal ohne steinbutt und fischlandmefo!die beiden haben leider keine zeit,also alleine los.also bis morgen,bis jetzt können wir uns ja nicht beschweren,so wie letztes jahr!bis denne


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

jo... ich geh morgen früh spätestens um 7 ins wasser... =)


----------



## silver68

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Moin
Hat jemand einen Tipp wo man aktuelles zur Algensituation in DK findet???
Bin ab Samstag für 6 Tage auf ALS !
Petri an alle


----------



## kaizr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Auf Als war letztes Wochenende komplett braune Brühe. Allerdings gab es ja Sonne und ordentlich Wind.

Appenrader Bucht hat z.B. super Wasser.


----------



## flaps_full

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Hi,
sagt mal, wann ist im Moment die bessere Zeit, wenn man es nicht schafft, früh morgens am Wasser zu sein? Eher Mittags, Nachmittags oder Abends(~Dämmerung)?


----------



## angelnrolfman

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



Seatrout schrieb:


> is echt traurig|uhoh:
> 
> statt zu meckern, bin ich lieber für ne extra lizens zum mefo fischen.der erlös sichert die bestände.
> in dk klappt das alles.
> 
> schönen abend


 
Hi Seatrout,
das ist echt eine Super-Idee, leider kann man hier in Deutschland davon ausgehen, dass so ein Beitrag niemals in Richtung Fisch ankommt......|rolleyes. Ansonsten wäre ich gern bereit meinen Anteil zu entrichten.........
Was soll's, weiterangeln, solange wir noch "dürfen"....


----------



## silver68

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



kaizr schrieb:


> Auf Als war letztes Wochenende komplett braune Brühe. Allerdings gab es ja Sonne und ordentlich Wind.
> 
> Appenrader Bucht hat z.B. super Wasser.



OK, danke für die Info!#6

Hat noch jemand was aktuelles zur Algenlage auf ALS?


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



wathose1980 schrieb:


> wenn das wetter so hinhaut,wie sie es angesagt haben,dann geht es morgen mit bellyboat los.2 1/2 tage reinstes angeln,bis der arzt kommt.diesmal ohne steinbutt und fischlandmefo!die beiden haben leider keine zeit,also alleine los.also bis morgen,bis jetzt können wir uns ja nicht beschweren,so wie letztes jahr!bis denne


 

:c:c:c:c:c:c:c, tja leider muß ich die nächsten Tage viel Arbeiten und zwischendurch die Kinder "bewachen". Vieleicht kriege ich ja doch noch zwischendurch 'ne Stunde abgezwackt, aber wohl eher nicht.

Olaf, ich wünsch Dir aber viel Petri Heil und hohl sie raus, die 80er. #6

Gruß Heiko


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



flaps_full schrieb:


> Hi,
> sagt mal, wann ist im Moment die bessere Zeit, wenn man es nicht schafft, früh morgens am Wasser zu sein? Eher Mittags, Nachmittags oder Abends(~Dämmerung)?


 also bei uns fangen sie im moment eher so gegen 10uhr bis abends an zu beißen.aber das kommt ganz aufs wetter an.wenn das wasser wärmer wird,dann geht sehr früh los.morgen geht es spät los,da es recht kalt war.aber dannnnnnnn:m


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

schade steinbutt.werde dich morgen mal anrufen und berichten.macht schon spaß mit uns......nicht wahr?bis denne


----------



## ole van der see

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

moinsen männers !
das ist ein nachtrag vom letzten sonntag:
habe in OH meine erste mefo gefangen und bin nun voll im fieber!!!
es war zwar nur eine 42er doch der tag war einfach super gut!
gebissen hat sie auf einen snap grün /silber.
würde gerne morgen wieder los und das in der nähe von kiel vieleicht hat ja jemand einen tip wo ich noch ab 18:30 noch was werde kann?!
sea you ole


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Gestern in DK, ne schöne blitzeblanke 60ér abgestaubt.
:q
Ansonsten zur Info: Wasser kristallklar, Algen nur auf den Steinen und vereinzelt kleine "Inseln" mit bereits verschimmelnden Algen.
Alles alles i.O.


Greetz

Mirco


----------



## dipsydiver

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Wann: 10.04.2011  ca.19.30
Wo: Rügen , Nardewitz
Wasser: klar, ruhig
Wind: W/NW 1-2
Womit:Hansen Lotus 18g in Kupfer mit biggi schwarz
Was: 1 x 46 cm (releast), 1 x 67 cm , 3,8 kg :vik:
Warum: weil ich dieses Jahr einfach mal dran war.

Fahre jedes Jahr einmal (sind von uns aus fast 900 km) mit 2 Kumpels für 3-4 Tage nach Rügen zum Meerforellenangeln.

Grüsse an alle#h
Gerd


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



dipsydiver schrieb:


> Wann: 10.04.2011  ca.19.30
> Wo: Rügen , Nardewitz
> Wasser: klar, ruhig
> Wind: W/NW 1-2
> Womit:Hansen Lotus 18g in Kupfer mit biggi schwarz
> Was: 1 x 46 cm (releast), 1 x 67 cm , 3,8 kg :vik:
> Warum: weil ich dieses Jahr einfach mal dran war.
> 
> Fahre jedes Jahr einmal (sind von uns aus fast 900 km) mit 2 Kumpels für 3-4 Tage nach Rügen zum Meerforellenangeln.
> 
> Grüsse an alle#h
> Gerd



sehr schöner fisch, und glückwunsch!!! auch klasse das es im dunkeln geklappt hat, zumindest nach bild! 

PETRI!


----------



## silver68

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Gestern in DK, ne schöne blitzeblanke 60ér abgestaubt.
> :q
> Ansonsten zur Info: Wasser kristallklar, Algen nur auf den Steinen und vereinzelt kleine "Inseln" mit bereits verschimmelnden Algen.
> Alles alles i.O.
> 
> 
> Greetz
> 
> Mirco




Petri zur Trutte#6
Das ist ja ne gute Info mit den Algen!
Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt ob die Ringler nächste Woche ausschwärmen... obwohl Vollmond dauert ja noch etwas!
... Samstag bis Donnerstag ALS :vik:
Werde berichten!
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Petri an die Fänger, wir sind Morgen auch unterwegs....


----------



## Angler9999

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

77cm Milchner
noch im Wasser freigelassen.

75er springend


----------



## kaizr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Tolle bilder und n toller Fisch.

PETRI HEIL


----------



## sunny

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Wow,  klasse Bilder #6.


----------



## Tomasz

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Die im Drill springende Forelle ist ein tolles Foto#6.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Angler9999

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Danke, 
sind zwar von letzter Woche, aber da viele von ner Ü70 als Fang reden, aber keiner Fotos hat wollte ich diese mal Posten. 

Insbesondere die braune war Eindrucksvoll und wir wollten sie auch besonders schonend zurücksetzen. Eine springende Mefo im Bild festzuhalten ist auch nicht allzu oft. 6 mal ist sie gesprungen.

Die 67er und die 41er sind nicht per Bild festgehalten worden.


----------



## DropShotter

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Kann mich da nur meinen Vorredner anschließen!

Schöne Fisch und Fotos!

Dickes Petri von mir!#6

Gruß

DS


----------



## Mr. B

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich konnte mich heute auch endlich entschneidern!
Nachdem ich dieses Jahr gefühlte 50 mal am Wasser war hat es heute morgen endlich geklappt und ich habe eine 65er MeFo verhaften können. Der Wecker hat um 5:15 Uhr geklingelt und gegen 5:45 Uhr war ich in Göhren am Wasser. Der perfekte Morgen. Kaum Wind, klares Wasser und die Sonne ging gerade auf. Am ersten Spot erst mal beim zweiten Wurf den Blinker versenkt. Nächster Spot auch nichts. Dann am dritten Spot aber auf einmal ein ziemlicher Schlag in der Rute. Und nach ein paar Minuten war der Silberbarren an Land. Jetzt weiß ich wieder, wie es sich anfühlt Fisch zu fangen. :vik:
Gruß Boris


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Sauber! Schöne Bilder, vor allem der "Überspringer" :vik:

Petri den Fängern, ich darf dieses WE ne Grippe auskurieren #q#q#q


----------



## Eisbär14

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Na denn mal Petri Mr B
schöner Fisch und ich muß bei dem Wetter arbeiten ,Geilllll #q


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

So, war heute von 7 bis 15 uhr los... man tut meine schulter weh!!!

bis um 11 war nichts, dann hatte ich nen anfasser, aber wieder weg... halb 12 kamen dann 2 andere, die stellten sich 20 meter neben mich, also war ich schon eingeschränkt beim werfen, aber okay... war zwar der ganze strand frei und sonst keiner da... aber nagut, manche sind halt so... als sie dann aber nach 4 minuten anwesenheit schon eine hatten wurde ich doch ein wenig sauer... wieder 15 minuten später haben die beiden dann noch einen syncrondrill hingelegt, alle drei fische von den beiden werden so zwischen 50 und 60 cm gewesen sein... dann kurze zeit später waren sie auch wieder mit vollem beutel verschwunden...

in der zeit hatte ich noch nen anfasser mehr nicht... 14 uhr dann, hab ich den gefühlten 100sten köderwechsel gemacht, und zack, gleich beim ersten wurf nen schönen nachläufer... als ich sie sah, muss sie mich auch gerade gesehen haben und schwupp war sie weg... schade, sah so aus als wollte sie gerade zupacken...

naja, 14:45, kurz bevor ich los musste, hatte ich dann doch noch glück... eine 47er mefo konnte meinem kupfer/olive snaps nicht wiederstehen... perfekt gehakt... hatte den kompletten drilling weg... 2 haken oben, einer in der unterlippe... und endlich hatte ich, nach 8 nichtmaßigen dieses jahr die erste maßige!!!:q

wie das wetter war, muss ich sicherlich keinem erzählen... einfach nur traumhaft!!! :vik:


----------



## Mr. B

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Na denn mal Petri Mr B
> schöner Fisch und ich muß bei dem Wetter arbeiten ,Geilllll #q


 
Danke Dir!
Das tut mir leid mit dem arbeiten!
Vielleicht geht ja was am Wochenende. Wünsche auf jeden Fall viel Glück! #6


----------



## Jacky Fan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Jau, auch von mir ein *fettes* Petry an alle Fänger.

Ab morgen bin ich auch mal wieder an der Küste und werde mir die Strände mit vielen anderen Osterurlaubern teilen.


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Moinsen....Ich hatte heute ein ca. 60er Absteiger in der Lübecker Bucht....Hoffentlich erholt er sich, der sah echt fertig aus....


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Petri den Fängern....
Genießt die wohl erstmal letzten Fänge...
In der Neustädter Bucht wurden lt. Kunden die ersten Alulatten gefangen |uhoh::c:c:c:c|bigeyes:c:c:e
Ich bin morgen erstmal wieder auf´m Weg nach Rügen, dort ist das Wasser noch wesendlich kälter


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

och nö... die hornis sollen schön bleiben wo sie sind...|gr:


----------



## ole van der see

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

moin moin
heuteabend von 19-21 uhr war ich an der kielerförde unterwegs.
eine knallte mir recht schnell auf den snap grün/silber ist aber am ende im sprung ausgehagt und weg .
1 nachläufer
1 anfasser
...so kann das wochenende beginnen!
petri ole


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> 77cm Milchner
> noch im Wasser freigelassen.
> 
> 75er springend


 das ist doch udo der bornholmer:qdenn ruf ihn mal an und frag ihn was er gestern gefangen hat 
auf spiro und ne kleine polarmagnus 
hat der eigentlich auch anderefliegen in seiner box :q
lg andre 
geile fotos :g


----------



## Lichty

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Yo das ist Udo!

Hier hat er ein nettes Interview:

http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips-tv/reise-reviere/angeln-auf-bornholm-2511.html

Geiler Wohnort........|rolleyes

Petri Heil


----------



## Eisbär14

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Unverhofft kommt oft.
Ich wurde doch gestern Abend von meinem Nachbarn noch zu einer 2 Stündigen Bootstour gebeten weil er nicht allein los wollte.Und was soll ich sagen. Traumwetter kein Wind und glatte See.Nach etwa 30min am Platz etwa 25m vom Boot weg eine kleine Welle ,Eisen in die Richtung zweimal kurbeln Rute krumm.
Am Ende war eine Schönheit mehr im Boot... 67 cm und 3,75 kg schwer


----------



## Eisbär14

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Da fehlt doch noch das Foto ,leider nur aus der Küche.


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

schön mit zollstock daneben... fetzt doch! petri!:q


----------



## holzwurm

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

schon mal so was gesehen ?
da googelt man so rum und dann so was
ich werde wohl mehr mit Brille fischen.


----------



## Eisbär14

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Ich glaube die Forelle ist Braun ,hoffentlich zurückgesetzt....


ist aber bestimmt geil wenn der Schmerz nachläßt


----------



## Angler9999

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> das ist doch udo der bornholmer:qdenn ruf ihn mal an und frag ihn was er gestern gefangen hat
> auf spiro und ne kleine polarmagnus
> hat der eigentlich auch anderefliegen in seiner box :q
> lg andre
> geile fotos :g



Klar das ist Udo.  Speedmaster, Spiro, PolarMagnus 


Wir haben uns ein paar Abende zusammen getan und ein bischen Tackle geredet. Natürlich sind wir auch zusammen an die MeFo Strände gefahren und ein bischen Natur(schutz) und Ökologie war auch dabei. 
Seine beiden letzten Bücher (mein zweitbester Angelplatz) habe ich vergessen signieren zu lassen.


----------



## MCK

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Anzahl:1
Größe:35cm
Fangort:Bodensee(!!!)
Wollte sie eigentlich zurücksetzen aber sie hatt den Aalhaken mit Tauwurm so verschluckt das ein zurücksetzen nicht möglich war sie hatt beim anlanden quasi nicht mehr gelebt
mfg Moritz


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



MCK schrieb:


> Anzahl:1
> Größe:35cm
> Fangort:Bodensee(!!!)
> Wollte sie eigentlich zurücksetzen aber sie hatt den Aalhaken mit Tauwurm so verschluckt das ein zurücksetzen nicht möglich war sie hatt beim anlanden quasi nicht mehr gelebt
> mfg Moritz



Hallo Moritz und ein herzliches   |welcome:   hier im Anglerboard. #h

War dein gefangener Fisch wirklich eine Meerforelle? |kopfkrat
Weil hier ist der Thread über Meerforellenfänge. |rolleyes

Ist sicherlich nicht der Fall, aber trotzdem ein Petri Heil an Dich. #6

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Wann: 16.04.2011 16:00 - 20:30 Uhr
Wo: westlich HRO
Wasser: leicht angetrübt
Wind: West 1-2, später SW ablandig
Womit: geheimer Geheimköder 13 g Wobbler in Blau - Weiß

Was: 1 x 60 cm - 2,45 kg,  2 x Mitte 40, die schwimmen weiter


Mein Lieblingsrevier war bis auf einen Teilbereich von etwa 500 / 600  m mit Netzen zugepflastert, so weit man sehen konnte = Fahnen. #q  Nicht mal 100 m vom Ufer entfernt. Die stehen seit gestern, hoffe der Raubfischer holt seine Netze heute noch ein.

In besagter Lücke gefischt und das mit Erfolg.


Eine kleine Trutte ist in einiger Entfernung in voller Länge aus dem Wasser gesprungen, wollte zeigen was sie drauf hat. Eine weitere beim rumspielen keine 6 / 7 m von mir entfernt beobachtet, war mit einem Mal weg und sprang dann etwa 3 m neben mir aus dem Wasser. Tolle Erlebnisse heute im Wasser. #h


----------



## holgerson

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



holzwurm schrieb:


> schon mal so was gesehen ?
> da googelt man so rum und dann so was
> ich werde wohl mehr mit Brille fischen.


Da hilft die Brille auch nicht!
Ich sach nur Schnittschutzhelm!


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



holzwurm schrieb:


> schon mal so was gesehen ?
> da googelt man so rum und dann so was
> ich werde wohl mehr mit Brille fischen.


 

Hört auf zu jammern#d... Blut abwischen + Widerhaken abkneifen + Haken entfernen + Ohrring rein und fertig ist das Piercing...Und hat nicht mal was gekostet. Die ganz Harten können sich ja nen Sprengring reinfädeln...


----------



## Fischerjunge1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Hört auf zu jammern#d... Blut abwischen + Widerhaken abkneifen + Haken entfernen + Ohrring rein und fertig ist das Piercing...Und hat nicht mal was gekostet. Die ganz Harten können sich ja nen Sprengring reinfädeln...



hab ich auch schon versucht...ging nicht:q


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



holzwurm schrieb:


> schon mal so was gesehen ?
> da googelt man so rum und dann so was
> ich werde wohl mehr mit Brille fischen.


 
Mensch Holzwurm. Hoffe Du hast das auch selbst erledigt. Nicht dass aus dem Holzwurm ein Weichei wird .

http://www.flashgames.de/videos/index.php?videos=3316

Spass beiseite. Sowas kann auch *ins Auge* gehen #d.


----------



## holzwurm

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



Rhöde schrieb:


> Mensch Holzwurm. Hoffe Du hast das auch selbst erledigt. Nicht dass aus dem Holzwurm ein Weichei wird .
> 
> http://www.flashgames.de/videos/index.php?videos=3316
> 
> Spass beiseite. Sowas kann auch *ins Auge* gehen #d.


 



also zu dem bild : is nix mein ohr ! bzw würde das gar-nicht mehr auffallen.
aber de hacken im finger ist auch schick !
aber zurück zum treat habe gehört das die ersten hornfische schon gefangen wurden ? wenn ja wo ? dann geh ich dort nicht hin


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Nachtrag vom 16.04.2011

Strand 1 : 9 - 13 Uhr mit der Fusselrute werfen geübt. Aber leider ohne jeglichen Fischkontakt. Zum Glück, ich glaube das hätte mich völlig überfordert...:m

Strand 2: 13 - 19.30 mit der Blechpeitsche immer Richtung Horizont. 1 x 45cm schwimmt aber wieder weil das Fusselwerfen so gut geklappt hat. Zur Feier des Tages sozusagen...

|wavey:


----------



## meeresprofi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

16.04. 8.00-11.00 Eckernförder Bucht

Köder: Möre-Silda Gold-Rot

2 Mefo, 49 und 54 cm

Bild leider nur noch von den bereits ausgenommenen Exemplaren.


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

So wieder zurück aus dem Land der Meerforellen:vik:
Kurze vorabinfo 41 Mefos mit 9 Leuden von Sa 9.4.-Fr 15.4. wurden verhaftet und die meisten gingen auf Juletree#6 Auch Flash 9 und Wooly waren erfolgreich.
Heut Abnd gibts mehr|wavey:


----------



## Mr. B

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Unverhofft kommt oft.
> Ich wurde doch gestern Abend von meinem Nachbarn noch zu einer 2 Stündigen Bootstour gebeten weil er nicht allein los wollte.Und was soll ich sagen. Traumwetter kein Wind und glatte See.Nach etwa 30min am Platz etwa 25m vom Boot weg eine kleine Welle ,Eisen in die Richtung zweimal kurbeln Rute krumm.
> Am Ende war eine Schönheit mehr im Boot... 67 cm und 3,75 kg schwer



Na dann mal dickes Petri zurück!!!


----------



## messerfisch

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Tja was soll man dazu noch sagen?

Petri....


lg Max|wavey:


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

So hier dann der zweite Teil: 
Gefischt wurde in einen 40-60km Umkreis um Ystad an traumhaften Stränden,gegen die Staberhook vom Untergrund her platter Sandstrand ist.Den janzen Tag durch Geröll und Findlinge waten ,das man abends in der Unterkunft immer noch nen torkeligen Gang wie aufen Fischkutter bei Windstärke 6 hat|uhoh:
Gemütliches aufstehen war angesagt ,um 7.30 uffstehen ,was Futtern und dann Abflug so das wir um 9.00 am Wasser waren.Und denn gings rund bis Abends um 20.00Uhr.Das Wasser hatte so um 5°C und war gröstenteils glasklar mit Sichtweiten die für Taucher phantastisch waren.
Leider nich für uns,wir haben aus diesem Grund mit überlangen Vorfächern von 4,5-5m fischen müssen.Wind gabs überwiegend für Linkswedler,so das die Hälfte der Trüppe an einigen Tagen ordendlich zu kämpfen hatte und nur Beachcast möglich war.Windstärke von Ententeichwetter bis 4bft gab es abwechselnd über die ganze Woche verteilt .Fast die ganze Woche hatten wir supi Wetter bis auf Dienstag ....Dauerregen den janzen Tag.
Tat der Sache aber keinen Abbruch,gefischt wurde trotzdem.
Gefischt wurde ausschlieslich mit Fusselrute,haben sich alle durchgebissen.Einer hat in der Zeit sogar noch das Linkswedeln gelernt#6
Durchschnitsgröße der Fische lag bei 60-70cm,wobei auch Ü80er gefangen wurden .Zweimal gabs Schnurbruch ,wobei bei meinem ne Forelle so derb beim einstrippen in die Fliege gaballert ist , mir ein 30er Tippet glatt durchgerissen wurde und mir 10m Fliegenschnur wie ausm Katapult abgefeuert entgegengeschossen kamen|bigeyes
Auch ein Traumfisch der Kategorie90 ging bei einem Kollegen noch verlohren nachdem sie ihm kurz mit der Schwanzflosse zugewunken hatte und sich selbst releaste:c:c:c
Mitgenommen haben wir 5 Fische wovon zwei zum Abendbrot verspeist wurden,der Rest ist nach Good old Germany eingewandert.
Wie schon gesagt gabs die meisten Fische auf Jule,der rest verteilt sich auf Flash 9,Polar Magnus,Wooly Variante,und Garnele.
Der gute Spruch von unseren Küsten "Pink geht immer" zog hier nicht.Gedeckte Farben waren gröstenteils angesagt.
Geziehltes an und abfischen großer Findlinge brachte auch sehr häufig Fisch. Werde ich hier jetzt auch ausprobieren,auf jeden Fall hab ich einiges in Punkto Fliegenwahl für mich lernen können und in zukunft etwas selektiver in meiner Box zur Auswahl gehen. 
Näxtes Jahr gehts weiter,ich hoffe mal ohne Vollbad für mich|wavey:


----------



## venni-kisdorf

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Wann: Heute 19.04 von 6-12uhr
Wo:    DK / Als
Wetter: wind aus süd 2 windstärken
Womit: Fusselrute
Was:  1x 54cm 

So dank eines Freien Tages konnte ich heute morgen um halb 6 aufbrechen um nach Als zu fahren, bis ca. 12 uhr war ich der einzigste am strand was für eine ruhe... 
hatte einige vorsichtige Anfasser konnte diese aber leider nicht verwirklichen nach 2 stunden entschloss ich mich mich auf dem weg zu machen zum (riff) ca 1,5km Fußweg  dort angekommen gleich nach dem 4ten Wurf wurde ich belohnt |supergri  eine schöne 54er Mefo um 12 machte ich mich wieder auf dem rückweg zum auto... 

ein herlicher Tag Sonne sonne sonne wenig Wind klares Wasser .

So freitag und Sonntag gehts wieder los .... #h

allen anderen fängern ein Großes Petri .

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## seiman

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

War Sonntag und heute auch mal wieder los.

Wo: Beide Male Flensburger Innenförde.
Was: Sonntag nen 71er Absteiger. Man tat der mir leid, der alte Hungerhaken. Beim wieder wegschwimmen, wollte ich erst schieben...|kopfkrat
Heute 3x Silber, alles zwischen 40 und 45. Wurden für das nächste Jahr markiert.
Womit: 10g Möresilda (kupferrot)
Wasser: erst nen ganz komischer Film auf der Oberfläche, dadrunter leicht angetrübt...

Beide Male waren einige Fische an der Oberfläche zu beobachten. Grundsätzlich sind in der Innenförde auch noch viele Braune und Absteiger unterwegs, scheint dieses Jahr alles ein bißchen später zu sein.

Petri an Alle!
seiman


----------



## Jo Black

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Moin Moin,
Diesen Fisch auf pinke Fliege habe ich letzten Montag in OH
gefangen, vollgestopft mit Heringen, knappe 60 cm ....
    Haut was rrraus !


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

sauber mein jung 
aber bitte nächstes mal nicht die strände zeigen 
du voll pfosten 
lg andre


----------



## djoerni

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

@jo black
petri

@meckerfischgräte
den kennt doch keiner


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



djoerni schrieb:


> @meckerfischgräte
> den kennt doch keiner



Wetten !?  :q


----------



## Brikz83

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

guckst du hier :q

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=214973


----------



## TR22

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Mensch Leute,

Ich weiß wie ein Mensch aussieht, und weiß auch wie eine Forelle aussieht.
Wenn den Hintergrung keiner erkennen soll, kann man auch beim Foto  machen schon drauf achten. Oder einfach kein Foto reinsetzten.
Alles andere kann man sich meiner Meinung nach sparen.

Ist aber nur meine Meinung.

Gruß Timo


----------



## Grönländer

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Wer regelmäßig auf Meefo angelt, der wird die guten Strände eh kennen - und meist schon mehrere Tage alten Fangbildern hinterherpilgern ist noch lange kein Garant für einen Fang. - Wer sich mit dem Thema Meerforelle ein bisschen befasst, der sollte das denke ich wissen  Also...wenn der Fangplatz geheim bleiben sollte, dann haltet das aussagekräftige Foto am besten unter Verschluss. Fotos zu retuschieren und am besten noch per Fotoshop nen anderen Köder einzufügen ist meiner Meinung nach etwas "over the top"...ich gönne jedem seinen Fisch - wo auch immer und womit auch immer. Ich selber freue mich über aktuelle Fänge und Ködertipps - und dafür ist ein Forum meiner Meinung auch da. Wenn ich irgendwo einen schönen Fisch fange, dann werde ich das Foto auch unverändert einstellen - egal ob in Weissenhaus, Sierksdorf, Dahme oder sonst wo...also...Fische gibts da wo Wasser ist - und davon gibts hier an der Küste uuuuuunglaublich viel 

Wünsche allen einen schönen Fang und dicke Eier!


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



Grönländer schrieb:


> egal ob in Weissenhaus, Sierksdorf, Dahme oder sonst wo


 
Manche machen sich soviel Mühe mit Ihren Bildern beim retuschieren der Strände und du schreibst einfach den Namen mit zu. Wo bleibt dann da der Spaß beim Rätseln??? 

Langsam aber sicher wird dieser Trööt ne Witznummer meiner Meinung nach. #q#q#q

Wenn Ihr der Meinung seid, nur weil jemand den Strand erkennt, dass er am nächsten Tag auch da im Wasser steht, dann würde ich mir an eurer Stelle ne Tüte über`n Kopf ziehen damit man euch auch nicht erkennt. Man könnte euch von zu Hause aus zu eurem "Geheimstrand" folgen. 

*Manche Leute haben`s gut - die merken echt nichts mehr.*

Mir ist es relativ Latte ob und wo hier Fische gefangen werden. Wenn ich denjeniegen persönlich kenne, dann gratuliere ich ihm zum Fisch und gut. Ich gehe seit geraumer Zeit beim Mefo-Fischen meine eigenen Wege und die sind einsam und auch noch erfolgreich. Mich findet man grundsätzlich da, wo der Massentourismus *nicht *stattfindet!!!


----------



## volkerm

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Ossi,

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Meerfor1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Moin, 

vom Hintergrund zum wahren Leben. Wurde auch heute etwas gefangen? Ich habe jedenfalls heute meine fast traditionelle Karfreitags-Nullnummer hingelegt.

Bernd


----------



## Hardcorerer

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

also in dahmeshöved viele mit boot draussen viele Dorsche
                             viele mit wathose und kein Fisch     
                              und 2 selbst fluter hab ich gesehn  hahahaha
                              klasse sonnenaufgang


----------



## volkerm

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Klarer Himmel, kein Wind- was soll da passieren?


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Ich glaube mit den Meerforellen hat sich das erstmal...
Der Wind soll bis nächsten Donnerstag immer schön aus Ost wehen,da bleibt das Wasser so klar wie es ist!
Ich schaue immer bei einem Fischer in unserer Gegend in seine Fischkisten und da sieht man "nur" Dorsche|bigeyes.
Er hatte auf 6 Netzlängen nur 1 Forelle, und so ist das schon seit einigen Tagen #c;+!!!
Dafür sind die Dorsche 1A und vollgestopft mit Tobs und kleinen Flundern!
Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## inselkandidat

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

nach 3 Jahren Mefo Fischen die erste "richtige"..:vik: 

Was: 71cm, 40-45cm releast
Wann: gestern ca 12 Uhr
Wetter: Sommer
Wind: 0 
Wo: Rügen Nordwest
Womit: grün-silber-Eisen
Sicht: klar wie ein Bergsee


----------



## Hornburg

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Hallo zusammen!
Nachdem ich nur wenig Fangberichte lese, schließe ich mich an, damit man weiß, was los ist:
Sonntag bis Donnerstag diese Woche 3 Stunde jeden morgen:
Strände: Geltiner Bucht, Flensburger Förde:
Falshöft, Klevelücke, Habernis, Bockholmwik
5 Nullnummern :c
Nun warte ich weiter auf meine erste Mefo.#q

An dieser Stelle "Danke!" an seiman und Thomas Zier für die Tipps und Hilfen!
In Gelting Mole habe ich einen Fischer gefragt. Der hatte eine einzige Mefo und sagte, dass im Februar gut was los war, aber z. Z. ist Ruhe.

Gruß
Hornburg


----------



## donlotis

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Hallo zusammen,

vor ein paar Tagen gefangen, vom Ufer auf Kurzdistanz! 

Gruß donlotis


----------



## jole

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

nice .........


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Ist das 'ne Japanische !?

Petri #6!!!


----------



## Erik69

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Was: Nüscht....
Wann: Heute von 10-13 uhr
Wetter: Sonne Satt
Wind: OST
Wo: Sierksdorf
Womit: Wobbler und Blech
Sicht: angetrübt..
Moin also es ist Ostern Familie geschnappt und zu Oma und Opda nach Scharbeutz zum Ostereiern sammeln gefahren und Zack schön 3 Stunden angeln in Sierksdorf ist um 10 in Sierksdorf angekommen und Ostwind sei dank ganz allein. 
Um 13 Uhr wieder mal meine Schnur vertüdelt also raus und schön in der 15 Minuten in der Sonne Schnur entwirrt dann schaue ich hoch und sehe wie 3 schwachmaten dierekt neben mir ins Wasser gehen!!! das muss man sich mal vorstellen 3 km strecke ganz frei und die honks kommen direkt zu mir. da war ich baff.
also die familie vom ostereier suchen aus scharbeutz abgeholt und wieder nach hause gefahren.
habt ihr so was schon mal erlebt? Es ist alles frei und die kommen zu mir als wäre ich ein Fischfinder....


----------



## Thomas090883

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Mensch Erik...musst wohl was anziehendes an dir haben...
Aber solche Typen hast immer mal dabei....*die Geier*

Anbei mal ein paar Bilder aus Südschweden von vor einer Woche...
Der Addi hatte bereits zum Teil berichtet....kurz gesagt es war der
*Hammer*:vik::vik::vik::vik:
Tolle Reviere...Riff an Riff..knochenbrecher Strände...








Gruß Thomas


----------



## SteinbitIII

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Petri allen Mefoanglern. Wir haben Ostern auch genutzt, um zwischen Kappeln und Flensburg ein paar Truttas zu fangen....viele Nachläufer gab es und abgefallene Fische...aber ab und an blieb was hängen...

http://img860.*ih.us/img860/7633/mefotour23240411015neu.jpg

http://img40.*ih.us/img40/7760/mefotour23240411neu.jpg

http://img19.*ih.us/img19/5787/mefotour23240411010.jpg

http://img26.*ih.us/img26/5492/mefotour23240411011.jpg

Wünsche noch schöne Ostern mit großen blanken Fischen|wavey:


----------



## jflyfish

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Schöne Absteiger! Paniert überleben die am Besten. JFL


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Moin,




jflyfish schrieb:


> Schöne Absteiger! Paniert überleben die am Besten. JFL



etwas ähnliches, weniger freundliches ging mir auch durch den Kopf... |kopfkrat

... lieber ein _Fischbildzerfledderer und Moralapostel_ sein, als zu solchen Bildern (solchem Umgang mit Fischen) schweigen! #d


Achim


----------



## Wild Experience

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Einen Gruß vom Club der Nixfänger...:vik:

Wann: Gestern, 11-18h
Wo: Fehmarn/Westseite
Warum: War geplant, das Wetter war geil
Wasser: Ich konnte den Grund sehen!
Was: Nix, nix und wieder nix!!!

Es  waren ca 10 Angler am Strand, konnte keinen ausmachen, der etwas an den  Haken bekommen hat. Allen, mit denen ich gesprochen habe, erging es  wie mir... So langsam frage ich mich, ob Mefos was mit Nixen gemeinsam  haben..|kopfkrat
Positiv war, das die Fischereiaufsicht kontrolliert hat. Ist mir auf Fehmarn das erstemal passiert:m

Gruß
Mono
& Petri allen die Glück hatten!


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

hallo leute 
endlich wieder zuhause ostern auf der insel gewesen 
viele kleine fische sind gefangen worden 
ich hatte die ganzen tage nix
13 nullnummern  jetzt :c
egal die hornpieper kommen und endlich hab ich mal wieder erfolg :vik:
lg andre


----------



## armyn

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

moin
mir gings genau so
freitag angekommen , ab an strand , nach n paar würfen ne ü 60 verloren und das wars dann auch 
so ist mefo-angeln


----------



## Shez

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Huhu zusammen,

war am Wochenende 2 mal am Wasser für jeweils 2 Stunden und konnte einen Grönländer verzeichnen und ansonsten war nix los. Ander Angler die ich während meines uurlaubs getroffen habe konnten auch nichts verzeichnen. Ich bin mehr mit meiner Familie die Strände abgefahren als geangelt. Doch irgendwie war nirgends was zu sehen. Sierksdorf, Neustadt, Heiligenhafen, Sehlendorf , Weissenhaus....nickes. Habe wohl um die 25 Angler gesprochen ...kein Fisch 
Nuja villeicht geht ja noch was in den nächsten Tagen. werde am Mittwoch auf jedenfall nochmal los.
@Andre . Na da bin ja nicht der einzige der dieses Jahr nur kleine oder nix an den haken bekommt  Kommt schon wieder was! 

Gruß Shez


----------



## holzwurm

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



Kuddel Daddeldu schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etwas ähnliches, weniger freundliches ging mir auch durch den Kopf... |kopfkrat
> 
> ... lieber ein _Fischbildzerfledderer und Moralapostel_ sein, als zu solchen Bildern (solchem Umgang mit Fischen) schweigen! #d
> 
> 
> Das foto verändern wie peinlich ist das denn dann können sie sich den scheiß gleich kneifen.
> ZUDEM
> Vieleicht klebte ja der kram an der Forelle schon vor dem fang? den im Fluss soll ja ne menge Treibholz usw sich befinden der sich wie ne Seelaus an Fische anhaftet!
> zzZZZ#d


----------



## holzwurm

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Wann : K-Freitag
Wo : Rügen ,Rugeshus u Dranske
Was: ich nichts, Angelpartner : ne ende 40er ( C&R ) U ne 71er
womit : Kupfer 
Wasser : Klar 6,5grad
Wind : 3 Ost

Die Sache zur 71er: 
wir gingen den Strand entlang und vor einem Findling sagte er zu mir wir packen jetzt unsere Köderboxen aus und jeder gibt dem anderen aus seiner Box einen Köder und sagt warum.
Ich gab ihm aus seiner Box nen Kupferblinker ( Sonne usw )
er gab mir nen Grünen Fight
tja dann schnell nen Petri und ins Wasser mit ca 7m abstand 
3 Wurf: peng ne feiste 71er :vik:


----------



## HAL9000

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Lasst doch bitte diese Absteiger und dünnen Meerforellen Fotos!!!
Fangt Fische in ordentlicher Kondition( Fultons Formel) und dann macht ein schönes Foto davon!
Das regt einfach andere an jeden noch so abgemergelten Fisch zu fotografieren oder gar abzuschlagen....please Fish Fair!!!
TL sagt  HAL


----------



## egalo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

@ Hal: DANKE! |krach:#q:c


----------



## Marcus van K

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

hab Samstag früh meine 15te Nullnummer hingelegt und bis auf zwei Nachläufer insgesammt ist nix zu verzeichnen gewesen.......

Wenns bei den Hornpiepern auch so läuft habe ich reichlich getackle günstig abzugeben......


----------



## SteinbitIII

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



Kuddel Daddeldu schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etwas ähnliches, weniger freundliches ging mir auch durch den Kopf... |kopfkrat
> 
> ... lieber ein _Fischbildzerfledderer und Moralapostel_ sein, als zu solchen Bildern (solchem Umgang mit Fischen) schweigen! #d
> 
> 
> Achim



....ja, genau...der ganze Fisch voller Sand....das Grünzeug am Fisch lag feucht direkt am Strand... musste leider ne Landung  an Land hingelegt werden, da Köder bissl doll geschluckt...habs im Wasser nicht hinbekommen, den Haken abzuschütteln... dann gabs noch fix ein Foto , und wieder rein.  Fisch ist übrigens* "unpaniert"* munter weggeschwommen.....bei drei anderen haben wir es , wie ihr es haben wollt alles im Wasser erledigt, ohne diesen zu *"panieren"*..werft mal alle schön mit Steinen, kenne ich hier auch leider nicht anders...aber kein Problem...wieder einer weniger , der hier was schreibt......habe es auch irgendwie schon geahnt...Sonnige Grüße


----------



## angelnrolfman

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



SteinbitIII schrieb:


> ....ja, genau...der ganze Fisch voller Sand....das Grünzeug am Fisch lag feucht direkt am Strand... musste leider ne Landung an Land hingelegt werden, da Köder bissl doll geschluckt...habs im Wasser nicht hinbekommen, den Haken abzuschütteln... dann gabs noch fix ein Foto , und wieder rein. Fisch ist übrigens* "unpaniert"* munter weggeschwommen.....bei drei anderen haben wir es , wie ihr es haben wollt alles im Wasser erledigt, ohne diesen zu *"panieren"*..werft mal alle schön mit Steinen, kenne ich hier auch leider nicht anders...aber kein Problem...wieder einer weniger , der hier was schreibt......habe es auch irgendwie schon geahnt...Sonnige Grüße


 
Moin Steinbitt,

lass dich von so'm Unsinn nicht ärgern, wer mal etwas genauer hinschaut (und Rest-Ostereier von den Augen nimmt ), der sieht dass es Gras und kein Sand ist.....wie du schon sagtest, man kann es schon fast "erwarten" !! Daher habe ich mir es auch schon abgewöhnt und lese hier nur noch......#c


----------



## rotrunna

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Ein paar kollegen sind echte mekkerköpfe.

Wenn man einen strand auf dem foto erkennt, heißt das noch lange nicht das man dann dort auch fängt. Und so viele geheimtipps kann es ja nicht mehr geben wenn man den andrang bei gutem wetter sieht, fast wie beim heringsangeln im Stadthafen.

Warum soll es die fische nicht fotografieren, dauert 10 sekunden wenn er ihn eh schon im kiemengriff hat, son absteiger ist doch eine gefärbte schönheit.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



SteinbitIII schrieb:


> ......wieder einer weniger , der hier was schreibt......habe es auch irgendwie schon geahnt...Sonnige Grüße




Siehst ja es geht immer weiter...
Ich halte mich auch schon recht kurz hier mit meinen Meldungen...
Letztens wurde ich dann auch als Fleischmacher tituliert weil ich ja fast jeden Morgen am Wasser bin...
Lass die Fischneider und Meckerköppe sich doch hochschaukeln...

Greetz

Mirco

PS: By the Way... dieses Jahr habe ich bereits 55 MeFo´s VOM UFER gefangen, lediglich eine 54ér und 3 über 60 mitgenommen...


----------



## jflyfish

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Genau, 
die die sich über solche Bilder aufregen haben die Schuld -- niemals diejenigen die solche Sch.. verzapfen. Im übrigen schwimmen panierte Fische gerne erstmal weg -- das verpilzen und sterben geschieht dann meist unbeobachtet. Und Kiemengriffe helfen da auch gut mit -- jfl


----------



## Heringsfresser

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Dito, ich schließ mich den Gegnern dieser Bildreportage an.

Gegen unnötiges Halten der Fische an der Luft, "blitzschnelle" Fotoshootings usw... Kein faires Verhalten #d


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

richtig... die sind zu schonen!!! auch wenn es nicht in der schonzeit ist, aber mit ein bisschen menschenverstand schont man braune! ganzjährig... auch wenn sie schön sind, aber jede sekunde an der luft belastet diese empfindlichen tiere... ich weis, ein schwieriges thema... letztendlich kann es ja jeder machen wie er will, wenn nicht vom gesetzt vorgeschrieben.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Mal wieder was erfreuliches: 55iger Silber und 45iger Dorsch... Weitermachen #6


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Mal wieder was erfreuliches: 55iger Silber und 45iger Dorsch... Weitermachen #6


 vom ufer oder mit belly?


----------



## Thomas090883

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Moin zusammen,

ich muss auch mal was dazu schreiben|wavey:...
Ich will und kann sowas nicht als Fehlverhalten titulieren oder wenn man die Hintergründe dazu nicht genau kennt rummeckern...darum spar ich mir die Kommentare lieber...als sinnlos darauf rumzuhacken.
Freundliche Hinweise schaden manches Mal bestimmt nicht.

Wer sich jedoch mal die Prozedur beim E-Fischen und dem anschließenden Abstreifen der Fische angeschaut hat, der weiß was die Fische einstecken können....soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass man unachtsam mit dem Fisch umgehen soll.
Fische im Laichkleid sind doch sehr robust..haben ein festeres Schuppenkleid und eine starke Schleimhaut...ich persönlich vermeide Stranden und Kiemengriffe bei Fischen, die releast werden sollen. Größere Fische werden auch mal leicht gestrandet (Spülsaum)...finde ich besser als mit dem Keschernetz rumzuackern...

Leider ist bisher keine Methode erfunden worden um nur blanke Fische zu fangen und somit wird sich jeder mal in Situationen befinden, wo man den ausgemergelte Fisch hakt und anschließend -"versorgen"- muss...

Ein schnelles Foto ist dabei auch keine Schande...

Soviel dazu...
Wer nur moralapostelt sollte meiner Meinung nach das Hobby wechseln und Briefmarken sammeln.. den auch der Drill tut den Fisch bestimmt nicht gut.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Onkel Frank

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



Thomas090883 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich muss auch mal was dazu schreiben|wavey:...
> Ich will und kann sowas nicht als Fehlverhalten titulieren oder wenn man die Hintergründe dazu nicht genau kennt rummeckern...darum spar ich mir die Kommentare lieber...als sinnlos darauf rumzuhacken.
> Freundliche Hinweise schaden manches Mal bestimmt nicht.
> 
> Wer sich jedoch mal die Prozedur beim E-Fischen und dem anschließenden Abstreifen der Fische angeschaut hat, der weiß was die Fische einstecken können....soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass man unachtsam mit dem Fisch umgehen soll.
> Fische im Laichkleid sind doch sehr robust..haben ein festeres Schuppenkleid und eine starke Schleimhaut...ich persönlich vermeide Stranden und Kiemengriffe bei Fischen, die releast werden sollen. Größere Fische werden auch mal leicht gestrandet (Spülsaum)...finde ich besser als mit dem Keschernetz rumzuackern...
> 
> Leider ist bisher keine Methode erfunden worden um nur blanke Fische zu fangen und somit wird sich jeder mal in Situationen befinden, wo man den ausgemergelte Fisch hakt und anschließend -"versorgen"- muss...
> 
> Ein schnelles Foto ist dabei auch keine Schande...
> 
> Soviel dazu...
> Wer nur moralapostelt sollte meiner Meinung nach das Hobby wechseln und Briefmarken sammeln.. den auch der Drill tut den Fisch bestimmt nicht gut.
> 
> Gruß Thomas


 
|good:
Iss beim Süßwasserangeln nicht anders .


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



RibnitzerJung schrieb:


> vom ufer oder mit belly?



Ufer... Dorsche kommen langsam besser in Fahrt


----------



## SteinbitIII

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

@: die Meckerjungz...ich hake braune normalerweise auch im Wasser ab, wenns möglich ist...nur hier gings mal nicht und wenn eh schon ausn Wasser , dann auch gleich mit Bild...ich fange hier aufn Hausgewässer auch jedes Jahr hunderte Zander...viele gute werden fotografiert und wieder zurück...das gleiche mit Hecht und Barsch.....viele habe ich davon wiedergefangen.....im herrvorragenden Zustand, und die hatten schon soviel "Leid" mit mir...|rolleyes....ich denke, ich weiß schon, was geht und was nicht geht.....auch wenn mir das vielleicht hier dem Anschein nach so mancher nicht zutraut......ich persönlich sehe hier in diesm Thread auch ne lebende braune fotografierte "zurückgesetzte" lieber als ne abgeschlagene silberne, die hier ja meist nur Beifall ernten......

übrigens die "Braune" hatte hintern Kopf nen fettes "Loch"..keine Ahnung, wo das herkam...zum. ne sehr große Wunde...vielleicht noch aufn letzten Foto zu erkennen, wo sie wieder im Wasser schwomm...und die Gute hat gekämpft bis zum Erbrechen...da könnte sich so mancher gefangener Blankfisch ne Scheibe abschneiden...nur mal so nebenbei, was die Fische einstecken können....

Aber auch egal, werde hier dann auch nur noch zuschauen, daß muss man sich ja als "Angelkollege" nicht antun......Petri Heil und.....

Tschau...|wavey:


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

nur mal so... war von mir zumindest kein meckern an dir... sondern generell... bin teilweise auch gefrustet weil ich in letzter zeit echt schei* angler gesehen habe, die jede noch so kleine mefo (um die 30cm) abknüppeln und mit nach hause nehmen... 
oder leute die gefangen fisch in ne kiste schmeißen und zappeln lassen und elendig ersticken lassen... #d (gestern beim heringsangeln).
bin also zur zeit auf das thema etwas gereizt...
bloß nicht persönlich nehmen... die ganze disskusion!


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Wann : 25.04. Ostermontag
Wo : Wismarer Bucht
wer: elbtwister und ich
Was: elbtwister (Jörg |wavey eine 46-er, ich nichts
womit : Snaps in Kupfer, rot-schwarz und grün-weis 
Wasser : Klar 5,5 - 11 grad
Wind : NO 3-4 später abnehmend 2 bf

Wir waren am frühen Morgen um 05:00 Uhr bereits im Wasser. Eine ordentliche Welle umspülte immer und immer wieder unseren gesammten Körper. 
Eigentlich dachten wir, daß im ersten Morgengrauen der Dorsch unter Land sein müßte, aber dem war leider nicht so. 
Allerdings konnten wir unsere Blinker gegen den Wind auch nicht auf die erforderliche Weite bringen. Gegen 07:30 hatte ich einen starken Biß. Ich rief noch kurz zu Jörg rüber, er stand gut 15 m von mir entfernt, daß ich gerade einen Biß hatte, da rief er:  FISCH !
Kurz darauf war die Mefo im Kescher. Jörg meinte, daß es jetzt wohl los geht mit den Trutten. Aber leider war dem nicht so, denn es sollte der letzte Fischkontakt des Tages bleiben.
Auch ein Stellenwechsel in eine flachere Bucht, daß Wasser hatte dort 11°C und einige "Nackedeis" |bigeyes stürzten sich in die Fluten, brachte nicht den erhofften Erfolg. Aber ein schöner Tag war es dennoch, gell Jörg!?  #6:q

TL

Rolf   |wavey:


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Siehst ja es geht immer weiter...
> Ich halte mich auch schon recht kurz hier mit meinen Meldungen...
> Letztens wurde ich dann auch als Fleischmacher tituliert weil ich ja fast jeden Morgen am Wasser bin...
> Lass die Fischneider und Meckerköppe sich doch hochschaukeln...
> 
> Greetz
> 
> Mirco
> 
> PS: By the Way... dieses Jahr habe ich bereits 55 MeFo´s VOM UFER gefangen, lediglich eine 54ér und 3 über 60 mitgenommen...




Ich werde hier auh nichts mehr rein stellen, wenn jemand meine Berichte mit Fotos sehen will, kann er das gerne auf unserer Seite machen. Achja ich hab gestern auch ne dicke 4,5kg Trutte gefangen...:m


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Ich werde hier auh nichts mehr rein stellen, wenn jemand meine Berichte mit Fotos sehen will, kann er das gerne auf unserer Seite machen. Achja ich hab gestern auch ne dicke 4,5kg Trutte gefangen...:m


 alter zeig her die bombe #6
das ist ja richtiges zicken terror hier :vik:aber einz muß ich trotzdem los werden 
mann steckt ein fisch nicht die finger in die kiemen 
das geht garnicht 
nur damit er auffen foto geiler ausieht 
und dann wieder schwimmen lassen #d#d#dlg andre


----------



## jflyfish

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Schön, dass sich hier alle so einig sind. Es gibt da die Meckerpötte und Fischneider -- und die Guten:vik:. Wozu entschuldigt ihr euch eigentlich -- ist doch ein tolles Trophäenphoto, so ein abgelaichter Schlauch mit kämpferisch abgespreizten Kiemen #6, der natürlich heldenhaft gekämpft hat (ist mir noch nie passiert und ich fisch hier schon seit 40 Jahren) und die sind ja so robust-- da können die ruhig mal durch den Dreck |evil: oder wie?
 Ich glaube es ist auch kein Verlust, wenn ihr hier solche Fische nicht mehr veröffentlicht; mir tun nur die 100 releasten Zander leid. jfl


----------



## angelnrolfman

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



jflyfish schrieb:


> Schön, dass sich hier alle so einig sind. Es gibt da die Meckerpötte und Fischneider -- und die Guten:vik:. Wozu entschuldigt ihr euch eigentlich -- ist doch ein tolles Trophäenphoto, so ein abgelaichter Schlauch mit kämpferisch abgespreizten Kiemen #6, der natürlich heldenhaft gekämpft hat (ist mir noch nie passiert und ich fisch hier schon seit 40 Jahren) und die sind ja so robust-- da können die ruhig mal durch den Dreck |evil: oder wie?
> Ich glaube es ist auch kein Verlust, wenn ihr hier solche Fische nicht mehr veröffentlicht; mir tun nur die 100 releasten Zander leid. jfl


 

Männers,

ich habe hier einen Fisch gepostet.....reicht auch. Habe keine "bösen Anranzer" bekommen (hatte wohl Glück!!??) Muss aber generell sagen, wenn einige was finden wollen,, finden sie was........|uhoh:. Bei der "Strandung" zuviel Sand o.ä. in der Nähe!! Bei der Handlandung....also, ist die Hand nicht doch etwas zu trocken??!! |uhoh: Nimmste 'nen Kescher, heisst es: "Handlandung ist doch bestimmt waidgerechter".........Sicher, wie Steinbitt schon sagte, ist es immer den Umständen entsprechend und die Situation ist entscheidend........aber immer schön drauf. Fangt ihr nichts? Oder warum pi... ihr eure Kollegen hier so an?? Holt euch doch Tips.....#c
Aber seht zu und geht ans Salzwasser, das macht bestimmt "die Windungen da oben" wieder frei.....

PS. was den Verlust angeht, wenn einige hier mal nichts mehr posten.......na ja....


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Steinbit: Tolle Fische#6

An alle Meckerpötte: Ist euch schonmal aufgefallen, dass von euch nie Bilder vorhanden sind?

Gruß,

Jan Peter


----------



## Tewi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



SteinbitIII schrieb:


> ....ja, genau...der ganze Fisch voller Sand....das Grünzeug am Fisch lag feucht direkt am Strand... musste leider ne Landung  an Land hingelegt werden, da Köder bissl doll geschluckt...habs im Wasser nicht hinbekommen, den Haken abzuschütteln... dann gabs noch fix ein Foto , und wieder rein.  Fisch ist übrigens* "unpaniert"* munter weggeschwommen.....bei drei anderen haben wir es , wie ihr es haben wollt alles im Wasser erledigt, ohne diesen zu *"panieren"*..werft mal alle schön mit Steinen, kenne ich hier auch leider nicht anders...aber kein Problem...wieder einer weniger , der hier was schreibt......habe es auch irgendwie schon geahnt...Sonnige Grüße




|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:


----------



## MaikP

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Moin,
war die Osterwoche mit Familie an der Küste in OH.

Es gab 3 Fische Ü60 einer davon braun der noch im Wasser abgehakt wurde und 9 Fische von 20-50cm.4 davon sind zum Abendessen geblieben. Alle Fische mit der Fliegenrute überwiegend morgens und abends. Als Beifang gab es noch drei große Dorsche und einen Babyplattfisch.Bei den Spinnfischern lief es nicht so gut.
Grüße Maik


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

gestern nullnummer auf dem fischland... so klares wasser wie gestern habe ich noch nie gesehen... sagt mal, wo sind die mefos eigentlich, wenn nicht oktober bis april ist? in tieferen wassern??? |kopfkrat


----------



## Dxlfxn

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Na,
schon jemand von der 15,2 kg Meerforelle gehört, die beim Trollingtreffen auf Rügen gefangen wurde?
Petri


----------



## Thorbi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Ja Hans, nettes Fischchen. 
Hab die Story schon gelesen.

Schöne Grüße aus Rendsburg

Thorbi


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



Thorbi schrieb:


> Ja Hans, nettes Fischchen.
> Hab die Story schon gelesen.
> 
> Schöne Grüße aus Rendsburg
> 
> Thorbi


 
wo kann man die story denn lesen??? |kopfkrat


----------



## Erik69

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

hier.. bitte


http://www.taff-inaff.de/News/Eintrage/2011/4/26_Lachs_entpuppt_sich_als_Rekordforelle.html


----------



## bgolli

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Hallo,

war gestern auch vor Ahrenshoop los. Das Wasser war wirklich unglaublich klar. - Hatte einen Anfasser aber nix verwertbares, zweimal zippelzappel ... das wars.

Wo warst Du denn unterwegs?

Morgen gehts wieder zurück nach Paderborn/Bielefeld. Sind in der zweiten Hälfte der Sommerferien wieder für drei Wochen bei meinen Eltern in Langendamm. Mal schauen, vielleicht klappt es vorher nochmal auf Hornhecht ;-)

Viele Grüsse und Petri, werde Deine Fänge mal aus der Ferne beobachten ;-)

Viele Grüsse


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

an der steilküste war ich...

danke übringens für den link!!!  :m


----------



## Nordlicht

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Danke für den Link #6 und Glückwunsch dem Fänger.

Vor Wulfen/Fehmarn ging heute eine 62er auf Naturköder :m


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

moin.da isser wieder.konnte leider nicht los.hatte leider keine mefos,aber ein dickes petri an alle fänger.war einmal los.mit belly.es hat sich nur ein lachs den blinker angeschaut.heute gehts mit steinbutt los.mußten erstmal viel arbeiten.hatte mit belly dafür schöne dorsche gefangen.die haben dafür aber reichlich gebissen.das tat schon in den armen weh.heute haben wir zeit.leider wurden die ersten hornis gesichtet.da wird man schauen müssen wer nun schneller ist.mefos,hornis o.die dorsche.bis morgen


----------



## Mr. B

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Moin zusammen,

ich habe vorgestern den Fisch meines Lebens......
"leider nur gesehen". 
Ich war Nachmittags mit nem Kumpel mit dem Boot an der Süd-Ost Rüste von Rügen unterwegs. 
Zwischen 15 und 19 Uhr. Kein Fischkontakt, nichts.
Auf dem Rückweg vom Hafen nach Hause haben wir dann einen Bekannten von meinem Kumpel getroffen und was der da in seinen Armen hielt hat mich so: |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
gucken lassen. Eine 15 Kilo MoFo!!! Knapo ein Meter lang.
Was für eine Granate. Gefangen beim Schleppen vor dem Kap Arkona. Leider habe ich es verpennt ein Foto zu machen. Das hätte sich gelohnt. Tja, vielleicht geht ja doch noch was bevor die Hornis kommen. 
Gruß Boris


----------



## RibnitzerJung

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

mr.b, hast den link auf der seite vorher mal gesehen...? vllt schwimmen da noch mehr diser mutanten rum!:q


----------



## timo85

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Moin,
jemand schon den ein oder anderen Horni gefangen ???


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Guckst Du hier

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=162

Da posten auch reine Schnabeljäger #h


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



MaikP schrieb:


> Moin,
> war die Osterwoche mit Familie an der Küste in OH.
> 
> Es gab 3 Fische Ü60 einer davon braun der noch im Wasser abgehakt wurde und 9 Fische von 20-50cm.4 davon sind zum Abendessen geblieben. Alle Fische mit der Fliegenrute überwiegend morgens und abends. Als Beifang gab es noch drei große Dorsche und einen Babyplattfisch.Bei den Spinnfischern lief es nicht so gut.
> Grüße Maik


 Sauber alter #6ein ganz dickes petri heil 
zur fliegen mefo
lg andre


----------



## Mayer82

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/ruegen/index_artikel_komplett.phtml?param=news&id=3105695

gleich nochmal eine hinterher!


----------



## jflyfish

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Moin,
 in der Mörrum werden jedes Jahr Kapitale Hybriden von Meerforelle und Lachs gefangen. Die sind äusserlich kaum von Meerforellen unterscheidbar und ich vermute mal, dass es sich bei diesen riesen Fischen auch um solche Hybriden handelt. Aber vielleicht werden die ja mal von Biologen untersucht. Jfl


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

By the Way: Wenn du den anderen Artikel gelesen hättest wüsstest du das die 15kg Forelle untersucht wurde und ganz klar als Meerforelle identifiziert wurde... :q|rolleyes



> Dort werde ich mit dem Kopf und den Bildern beim Herrn Steffen Zahn,  dem Arbeitsbereichsleiter Fisch- und Gewässerökologie,  vorstellig. Herr  Zahn ist unter anderem federführend für Widereinbürgerungsprojekte  Meerforelle zuständig. Nach gründlicher Untersuchung bestätigt er mir  zweifelsfrei, dass es sich bei dem Fisch um eine Meerforelle handelt.


Grüße


Mirco


----------



## Dxlfxn

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Hallo,
bei der oben in der Zeitung gezeigten "Forelle" handelt es sich wohl eher um einen Lachs. Die gesamte Kommentierung - auch die vom Hafenmeister - lassen darauf schließen.
Bei der 15,2 Kiloforelle handelt es sich um einen anderen Fisch.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bei der oben in der Zeitung gezeigten "Forelle" handelt es sich wohl eher um einen Lachs. Die gesamte Kommentierung - auch die vom Hafenmeister - lassen darauf schließen.
> Bei der 15,2 Kiloforelle handelt es sich um einen anderen Fisch.



*Mal zur Info... Kann ja sein, dass es überlesen wurde* 


*Zitat aus der Zeitung: 

Dort werde ich mit dem Kopf und den Bildern beim Herrn Steffen Zahn, dem Arbeitsbereichsleiter Fisch- und Gewässerökologie, vorstellig. Herr Zahn ist unter anderem federführend für Widereinbürgerungsprojekte Meerforelle zuständig. Nach gründlicher Untersuchung bestätigt er mir zweifelsfrei, dass es sich bei dem Fisch um eine Meerforelle handelt.​*
:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Dxlfxn

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Hallo,
reißt doch die Dinge nicht auseinander.
Der Fisch, der auf der Seite von Frerk Petersen gezeigt wurde - 15,2 Kilo - wurde in Fragmenten ( Kopf ) von Fachleuten untersucht. Dieser Fisch wurde in Schaprode angelandet.
Das Foto aus der Ostseezeitung stammt aus Glowe. Es handelt sich um einen Lachs, maximal um einen Hybriden. Eine Forelle dieser Größe sieht völlig anders aus. Er wurde nicht von fachleuten untersucht.
Die fachlichen Kommentare "Lachsforellen" zeigen ja auch die Kenntnisse und Recherchequalität der Ostseezeitung und der befragten Zeugen.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> reißt doch die Dinge nicht auseinander.
> Der Fisch, der auf der Seite von Frerk Petersen gezeigt wurde - 15,2 Kilo - wurde in Fragmenten ( Kopf ) von Fachleuten untersucht. Dieser Fisch wurde in Schaprode angelandet.
> Das Foto aus der Ostseezeitung stammt aus Glowe. Es handelt sich um einen Lachs, maximal um einen Hybriden. Eine Forelle dieser Größe sieht völlig anders aus. Er wurde nicht von fachleuten untersucht.
> Die fachlichen Kommentare "Lachsforellen" zeigen ja auch die Kenntnisse und Recherchequalität der Ostseezeitung und der befragten Zeugen.



Na nun schimpf doch nicht mit mir mien Jung...

Ich dachte, Du meinst diesen Fisch...

http://www.taff-inaff.de/News/Eintrage/2011/4/26_Lachs_entpuppt_sich_als_Rekordforelle.html :m


----------



## Dxlfxn

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Siehst du - wer liest ist immer im Vorteil - wer alles liest.
Und nun ist auch genug damit
Petri


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Ich kann eigentlich gar nicht lesen!


----------



## SteinbitIII

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



Boot angler schrieb:


> By the Way: Wenn du den anderen Artikel gelesen hättest wüsstest du das die 15kg Forelle untersucht wurde und ganz klar als Meerforelle identifiziert wurde... :q|rolleyes
> 
> 
> Grüße
> 
> 
> Mirco


 
....na hoffentlich war es denn kein "brauner"Absteiger Mirco....:q..:q..echt geil, wat manche "Mefoprofis" da zu Ihren besten geben#h....


----------



## Thomas090883

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Moin..Lachsforelle...Lachs oder Forelle
Also wenn ich mir die Proportionen anschaue und die Schwanzflosse ist das zweifelsfrei ein Lachs...


Gruß Thomas


----------



## jflyfish

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Kein Zweifel, 
dass es sich um schöne Fische handelt, die da vor Rügen gefangen wurden. Ich versteh nicht ganz was Boot-Angler und Steinbit etc. eigentlich meinen -- da mein Statement eigentlich ganz allgemein gemeint war. Eine solche Häufung von riesigen Meerforellen ist nicht nur ungewöhlich sondern auch sehr unwahrscheinlich. Um die Unterscheidung von Hybrid und Meerforelle zu treffen, muss man eigentlich eine genetische Untersuchung machen -- und nicht nur die Fragmente eines Fisches anschauen -- aber die Fänger haben ja auch nicht versucht, dass als Rekordfisch anerkennen zu lassen. 

Im übrigen finde ich es schon interessant wie beratungsresitent  Absteigerposer sein können.


----------



## Heringsfresser

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



jflyfish schrieb:


> Im übrigen finde ich es schon interessant wie beratungsresitent  Absteigerposer sein können.



Dem möcht ich nochmal beipflichten. Nur weil man sich über persönlich fragwürdige Fotos wundert und seine Meinung dazu äußert, in eine Dummie-Ecke gestellt zu werden, ist mal wieder überaus sportlich.


----------



## volkerm

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Moin,

Fische fangen, und Zurückhaltung üben, das ist m.E. der Weg.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## SteinbitIII

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



jflyfish schrieb:


> Schön, dass sich hier alle so einig sind. Es gibt da die Meckerpötte und Fischneider -- und die Guten:vik:. Wozu entschuldigt ihr euch eigentlich -- ist doch ein tolles Trophäenphoto, so ein abgelaichter Schlauch mit kämpferisch abgespreizten Kiemen #6, der natürlich heldenhaft gekämpft hat (ist mir noch nie passiert und ich fisch hier schon seit 40 Jahren) und die sind ja so robust-- da können die ruhig mal durch den Dreck |evil: oder wie?
> Ich glaube es ist auch kein Verlust, wenn ihr hier solche Fische nicht mehr veröffentlicht; mir tun nur die 100 releasten Zander leid. jfl



@Heringsfresser: ach, so sehen denn _Beiträge_ zu fragwürdigen Fotos aus...ist ja herrlich, aber gut...ich habs auch echt nötig, mich mit abgelaichten Braunen Fischen zu präsentieren. Lassen wir das, ihr habt Euern Willen und in Zukunft einen weniger, der keine "fragwürdigen" Fotos "hier" postet#6...tztztz....  

@jflyfish: es sind definitiv "mehr" als 100 releaste Zander


----------



## Firefox2

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Moinsen,
war auch mal wieder mit nem Freund an der Küste. ( OH )
3 x Silberling keiner größer als 43 div. anfasser und Nachläufer.
1 x Alulatte dazu mega Wellen und Wind

so also ran ans Wasser

Gruß aus HH


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Petri. Tut sich also doch noch was !

Sagt mal ? Was wird hier eigentlich so rumgezickt. Ist ja wie bei alten Waschweibern. Dachte die Zunft der Silberangler ist was ganz Besonderes. Na ja, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Steinbit, Du solltest sowas einfach ignorieren. Jeder hat seine Meinung und so soll 's auch bleiben. Dementsprechend den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen und gut ist.
Bleib man der Sache hier erhalten !!!


----------



## Gemini

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Hallo ihr Lieben!

Nachtrag vom 11.04. 

Wo: Rügen, zw. Glowe und Lohme
Womit: Snaps Orange
Wie Gross: 69cm
Status: Schwimmt wieder


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



Gemini schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben!
> 
> Nachtrag vom 11.04.
> 
> Wo: Rügen, zw. Glowe und Lohme
> Womit: Snaps Orange
> Wie Gross: 69cm
> Status: Schwimmt wieder



Petri Zum Fang!

Hast du dich mit der Mefo geprügelt, oder wieso sind die Steine so rot? #6

Gruß Belly


----------



## Erik69

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

genau das hatte ich auch gedacht... ich lach mich schlapp....


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



Gemini schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben!
> 
> Nachtrag vom 11.04.
> 
> Wo: Rügen, zw. Glowe und Lohme
> Womit: Snaps Orange
> Wie Gross: 69cm
> Status: *Schwimmt wieder *


 


 

Ja das Rot auf den Steinen irritiert einen. Mit dem Bauch nach oben?


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Dieser ganze Thröt is doch zum Lachen! Genau deshalb poste ich mittlerweile niemals Fänge, weder im Mefo-Thröd noch woanders! Es gibt Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten! Wer sich daran hält, macht definitiv nichts falsch! Beides trifft bei einer 69er Forelle um diese Jahreszeit nicht zu! Sie ist maßig und Schonzeit ist auch nicht! Worüber wird hier diskutiert? Da sind Steine komisch gefärbt und schon fangen einige an irgendwas zu interpretieren!


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



Gemini schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben!
> 
> Nachtrag vom 11.04.
> 
> Wo: Rügen, zw. Glowe und Lohme
> Womit: Snaps Orange
> Wie Gross: 69cm
> Status: Schwimmt wieder


 

:q:q:q


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



vermesser schrieb:


> Dieser ganze Thröt is doch zum Lachen! Genau deshalb poste ich mittlerweile niemals Fänge, weder im Mefo-Thröd noch woanders! Es gibt Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten! Wer sich daran hält, macht definitiv nichts falsch! Beides trifft bei einer 69er Forelle um diese Jahreszeit nicht zu! Sie ist maßig und Schonzeit ist auch nicht! Worüber wird hier diskutiert? Da sind Steine komisch gefärbt und schon fangen einige an irgendwas zu interpretieren!



Mein gott bist du empfindlich, kennst du Wörter wie, lustig, witzig, oder Spaß? Solltest du mal googeln, bringt dich vielleicht etwas runter.|uhoh: Also kann man das so interpretieren, das du keine Fänge postest, aber immer fleißig mit ließt und deinen nutzen daraus ziehst?

Das machst du echt fein, immer nehmen statt, auch mal geben.
Wenn es noch mehr Spezis, von deiner Sorte gibt, dann seh ich aber bald schwarz fürs AB.:vik:


----------



## FehmarnAngler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*



Gemini schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben!
> 
> Nachtrag vom 11.04.
> 
> Wo: Rügen, zw. Glowe und Lohme
> Womit: Snaps Orange
> Wie Gross: 69cm
> Status: Schwimmt wieder


 
:q:q:q

Das sieht man doch so das das Bild bearbeitet ist. :m


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Da hast du recht, dafür ist das rot zu konzentriert, aber den Sinn davon versteh ich nicht?|kopfkrat


----------



## Boddenangler27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Vielleicht möchte er ja das man sich wieder aufregt,wie es hier sonst auch immer der Fall ist!


----------



## armyn

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

moin
wie siehts denn eigendlich auf als aus? nächste woche gehts los!
Lohnt es sich denn, ein belly boot mitzunehmen?
gibts dort besondere stellen fürs boot|kopfkrat, wo es sich auch auf dorsch lohnt
bis denne


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Hallo Jungs es ist Mai!!!|uhoh:

Und das bedeutet?

Richtig!

Aktuelle Meeforellenfänge *Mai*

Ich würd es ja selbst eröffnen, aber dann geht das gejaule wieder los, das wollte ich machen, nein ich!:c


----------



## Shabba

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Petri an alle erfolgreichen im April


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge April*

Nun reg Dich mal nicht so künstlich auf.

Erstens sind die Steine ganz sicher nicht von dem Fisch rot gefärbt, und zweitens schreibt der Fänger was von "schwimmt wieder". Das Bild legt aber aufgrund der Steinlage die Vermutung nahe, dass der Fisch entweder:

- Kieloben schwimmt

oder

- in Weißwein schwimmt.

Selbstverständlich wäre letzteres bei einer blanken 69er absolut nicht zu beanstanden, daher verstehe ich die Kommentare als Ironie, genau wie das Foto mit den roten Steinen. Vielleicht klärt uns der Fänger ja mal auf #h

Petri jedenfalls zum schönen Fisch !


----------

